# Who's Up For a Challenge? Read one chapter a day in the book of Proverbs.....



## PinkPebbles (Nov 6, 2009)

Ladies-

The benefit of this challenge would allow us the opportunity to renew our minds daily, give us insight on what pleases God, and help us to apply some of the knowledge in Proverbs to our very own personal lives.

This challenge would consist that we set time aside each day to read and meditate on one chapter in the book of Proverbs. Since there are 31 chapters in the book of Proverbs the challenge would be for 31 days.

Each day one of us would post the chapter for the day. And we could feel free to expound on any verse(s) and share how a verse has blessed us.

So Who's Up for the Challenge!?! We could end 2009 with renewed hearts and minds, strengthened, encouraged, and wiser!

The challenge would begin on November 16th and end on December 16th.

******************************************************

Here is a little history that I found on the book of Proverbs.....

King Solomon is the principal writer of Proverbs. During his reign as king, the nation of Israel reached its pinnacle spiritually, politically, culturally, and economically. As Israel's reputation soared, so did King Solomon's. Foreign dignitaries from the far reaches of the known world traveled great distances to hear the wise monarch speak (1 Kings 4:34).

Knowledge is nothing more than an accumulation of raw facts, but wisdom is the ability to see people, events, and situations as God sees them. In the Book of Proverbs, Solomon reveals the mind of God in matters high and lofty and in common, ordinary, everyday situations, too. It appears that no topic escaped King Solomon's attention. Matters pertaining to personal conduct, sexual relations, business, wealth, charity, ambition, discipline, debt, child-rearing, character, alcohol, politics, revenge, and godliness are among the many topics covered in this rich collection of wise sayings.
**********************************************************************************

*Challenge Syllabus for the book of Proverbs:*

Nov 16th - Chapter 1
Nov 17th - Chapter 2
Nov 18th - Chapter 3
Nov 19th - Chapter 4
Nov 20th - Chapter 5
Nov 21st - Chapter 6

Nov 22nd - Chapter 7
Nov 23rd - Chapter 8
Nov 24th - Chapter 9
Nov 25th - Chapter 10
Nov 26th - Chapter 11
Nov 27th - Chapter 12
Nov 28th - Chapter 13


Nov 29th - Chapter 14
Nov 30th - Chapter 15
Dec 1st -   Chapter 16
Dec 2nd -  Chapter 17
Dec 3rd -   Chapter 18
Dec 4th -   Chapter 19
Dec 5th -   Chapter 20

Dec 6th -   Chapter 21
Dec 7th -   Chapter 22
Dec 8th -   Chapter 23
Dec 9th -   Chapter 24
Dec 10th -  Chapter 25
Dec 11th -  Chapter 26
Dec 12th -  Chapter 27

Dec 13th -  Chapter 28
Dec 14th -  Chapter 29
Dec 15th -  Chapter 30
Dec 16th -  Chapter 31


----------



## dicapr (Nov 6, 2009)

That sounds do-able.


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 6, 2009)

I do this now.  I read the chapter that goes with the day of the week.  So on the November 1st I read Prov. 1, the 2nd Prov 2, etc. I repeat each month and each time I get something new out of it.  I read Prov along with whatever other bible reading I am doing at the time. Right now I am reading Acts and Joshua.


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in, PinkPebbles... that's a great idea. Start date duly noted.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies for joining the challenge with me!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 6, 2009)

GodsPromises said:


> I do this now. I read the chapter that goes with the day of the week. So on the November 1st I read Prov. 1, the 2nd Prov 2, etc. *I repeat each month and each time I get something new out of it.* I read Prov along with whatever other bible reading I am doing at the time. Right now I am reading Acts and Joshua.


 
In the bolded that's what I love about reading the word of God! Always new insight and revelation...you could never get enough of it !


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 6, 2009)

Im down...for the cause...lets lift the name of the Lord on High


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm down too.  I just started reading the book of Job but I can do both.  Too much Word is never a bad thing.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay I'm in. I have been a little disappointed over how badly the haircare forum was going and I need to encourage myself in other ways and i cannot think of a better way than reading and meditating on God's word. Thanks PinkPebbles. This came just in time for me.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Nov 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay I'm in. I have been a little disappointed over how badly the haircare forum was going and I need to encourage myself in other ways and i cannot think of a better way than reading and meditating on God's word. Thanks PinkPebbles. This came just in time for me.


 
 I must have missed something  Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 8, 2009)

Ladies - Welcome to the Challenge.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 8, 2009)

My first challenge and I love that its a challenge to increase my relationship with god.

I'm in!!!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like at great idea count me in this is a crazy season in my life right now.  I'm sure God has a word in there just for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok so I know this challenge isn't suppose to start until the 16th but I couldn't sleep and Im figthing the intimacy demon to night,so instead of sinning again I got up and read the 1st chapter of Proverbs and Romans.

I find Proverbs ch 1 very to the point about knowledge.I am a very knowledge driven person.I don't ever want to be seen as a dumb or foolish person even though I have done foolish things.The most griping part was 20-22 where it states wisdom is a she."Wisdom cries aloud in the street,in the markets she raises her voice
at the head of the noisy city gates she speaks
"How long,O simple ones,will you love being simple"ESV... this is very awakening to me because so many times I have wondered when will others wake up to their issues but I will go deeper,I have wondered when would I wake up to my issues? I'm excited to know that those who are eager to gain Godly knowledge and wisdom will reign the earth.I will no longer pity myself for not being the world's selected woman and rejoice in knowing Im God's selected woman.

I'm also understanding from this chapter that knowledge and wisdom are similar but not exacts in a sense.Knowledge is more fact base while wisdom supersceds knowledge by being able to apply it.For me knowledge has been a issue for me because I can often get caught up in the facts but wisdom that Im gaining is being able to know that I don't have to know everything before stepping out.And from Romans chapter one the rightheous walk by faith which means I can't always see or know what Im stepping into;I just have to believe God has this covered..Im so ready for you ladies to start posting when the challenge starts offically.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 9, 2009)

I better subscribe to this. I fasted from outside media all last week except for news and completely forgot!  At least I haven't missed anything. Can't wait for this to begin!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 9, 2009)

coco_diva4 said:


> Ok so I know this challenge isn't suppose to start until the 16th but I couldn't sleep and Im figthing the intimacy demon to night,so instead of sinning again I got up and read the 1st chapter of Proverbs and Romans.
> 
> I find Proverbs ch 1 very to the point about knowledge.I am a very knowledge driven person.I don't ever want to be seen as a dumb or foolish person even though I have done foolish things.The most griping part was 20-22 where it states wisdom is a she."Wisdom cries aloud in the street,in the markets she raises her voice
> at the head of the noisy city gates she speaks
> ...


 
 Coco_Diva4....you shared some wisdom in your post! I eagerly wait to start this challenge as well! It's going to be an awesome experience for all of us! And part of the goal is for us to have renewed minds, a new perspective on life and on ourselves. We are going to soar like eagles!   



Butterfly08 said:


> I better subscribe to this. I fasted from outside media all last week except for news and completely forgot!  At least I haven't missed anything. *Can't wait for this to begin!*


 
I'm excited that we are all fired up to start! As well as preparing our hearts and minds to recieve what the spirit of God is going to reveal to us through His word!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 13, 2009)

Proverb Ladies- 

Our challenge is approaching soon...we begin on Monday the 16th! 
I added the challenge syllabus to the first page of this thread to help us stay on track! 

Again, Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## dicapr (Nov 13, 2009)

I am ready to begin.


----------



## Laela (Nov 13, 2009)

Ready when you are, PinkPebbles... I haven't seen the word _syllabus _since college days..


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 16, 2009)

Good Morning...Let the Challenge begin:superbanana:! 

Proverbs 1 (Amplified Bible)

_The Purpose of Proverbs_
1THE PROVERBS (truths obscurely expressed, maxims, and parables) of Solomon son of David, king of Israel: 

    2[a]That people may know skillful and godly [b]Wisdom and instruction, discern and comprehend the words of understanding and insight, 
    3Receive instruction in wise dealing and the discipline of wise thoughtfulness, righteousness, justice, and integrity, 
    4That prudence may be given to the simple, and knowledge, discretion, and discernment to the youth-- 
    5The wise also will hear and increase in learning, and the person of understanding will acquire skill and attain to sound counsel [so that he may be able to steer his course rightly]--(A) 
    6That people may understand a proverb and a figure of speech or an enigma with its interpretation, and the words of the wise and their dark sayings or riddles. 
    7The reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord is the beginning and the principal and choice part of knowledge [its starting point and its essence]; but fools despise skillful and godly Wisdom, instruction, and discipline.(B) 
    8My son, hear the instruction of your father; reject not nor forsake the teaching of your mother. 
    9For they are a [victor's] chaplet (garland) of grace upon your head and chains and pendants [of gold worn by kings] for your neck. 

_Warnings Against Violence_ 
 10My son, if sinners entice you, do not consent.(C) 
    11If they say, Come with us; let us lie in wait [to shed] blood, let us ambush the innocent without cause [and show that his piety is in vain]; 
    12Let us swallow them up alive as does Sheol (the place of the dead), and whole, as those who go down into the pit [of the dead]; 
    13We shall find and take all kinds of precious goods [when our victims are put out of the way], we shall fill our houses with plunder; 
    14Throw in your lot with us [they insist] and be a sworn brother and comrade; let us all have one purse in common-- 
    15My son, do not walk in the way with them; restrain your foot from their path; 
    16For their feet run to evil, and they make haste to shed blood. 
    17For in vain is the net spread in the sight of any bird! 
    18But [when these men set a trap for others] they are lying in wait for their own blood; they set an ambush for their own lives. 
    19So are the ways of everyone who is greedy of gain; such [greed for plunder] takes away the lives of its possessors.(D) 

_Results of Rejecting Wisdom_
20[c]Wisdom cries aloud in the street, she raises her voice in the markets; 
    21She cries at the head of the noisy intersections [in the chief gathering places]; at the entrance of the city gates she speaks: 
    22How long, O simple ones [open to evil], will you love being simple? And the scoffers delight in scoffing and [self-confident] fools hate knowledge? 
    23If you will turn (repent) and give heed to my reproof, behold, I [[d]Wisdom] will pour out my spirit upon you, I will make my words known to you.(E) 
    24Because I have called and you have refused [to answer], have stretched out my hand and no man has heeded it,(F) 
    25And you treated as nothing all my counsel and would accept none of my reproof, 
    26I also will laugh at your calamity; I will mock when the thing comes that shall cause you terror and panic-- 
    27When your panic comes as a storm and desolation and your calamity comes on as a whirlwind, when distress and anguish come upon you. 
    28Then will they call upon me [Wisdom] but I will not answer; they will seek me early and diligently but they will not find me.(G) 
    29Because they hated knowledge and did not choose the reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord,(H) 
    30Would accept none of my counsel, and despised all my reproof, 
    31Therefore shall they eat of the fruit of their own way and be satiated with their own devices. 
    32For the backsliding of the simple shall slay them, and the careless ease of [self-confident] fools shall destroy them.(I)     33But whoso hearkens to me [Wisdom] shall dwell securely and in confident trust and shall be quiet, without fear or dread of evil.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 16, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> *5The wise also will hear and increase in learning, and the person of understanding will acquire skill and attain to sound counsel [so that he may be able to steer his course rightly]*
> 
> This scripture ministered to my spirit this morning. I was debating whether or not I should go to graduate school.
> 
> ...


 
*My thoughts are written in blue.*


----------



## Laela (Nov 16, 2009)

Good morning!

My understanding of Proverbs is it explores Wisdom, which is exploratory in itself because there are so many different terms for it. 

Like you, I also believe we are assigned Spiritual Mothers and Fathers(VERSE 8). Mine are my mom and my pastors...people who give good counsel and are truly concerned for our spiritual welfare, and as such, are given the highest regard in our lives.  

VERSE 5 - Ever hear people say "I learn something new everyday?" This verse reminds me of that.

It says that these instructions on Wisdom are suitable for both the young and inexperienced, as well as the people who have much knowledge and understanding. I interpret that to mean the pursuit of wisdom is a journey.  Paul said in Corinthians "_We speak wisdom among them that are perfect_." So even with complete wisdom, we still must seek wisdom in God. My mom is 62 and is still being blown away by what is being revealed to her in God's Word. Scriptures she's read time and time again brings revelation to her at later times, like when she fasts/consecrates or receives teachings from a different minister. 

VERSE 10. *If sinners entice thee, consent thou not. ] abt la al tobe, WILL-not. They can do thee no harm unless thy will join in with them.*

_God's eternal purpose with respect to man is that his will shall be free; or, rather, that the will, which is essentially FREE, shall never be forced nor be forceable by any power. *Not even the devil himself can lead a man into sin till he consents*. Were it not so, how could God judge the world_?[/I]  (Adam Clarke interpretation)

This verse stuck with me, because in the end, no matter what persuasions/influence from other or excuses we give ourselves, we cannot sin without wanting to do so. Free will. No one can _make _me sin.

Powerful verse!


----------



## JinaRicci (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 16, 2009)

Laela said:


> Good morning!
> 
> VERSE 10. *If sinners entice thee, consent thou not. ] abt la al tobe, WILL-not. They can do thee no harm unless thy will join in with them.*
> 
> ...


 
Laela - Great Points! 

When I fell short and sinned, most of the time I knew it was wrong before I committed the actual sin. I was simply drawn away by *my own* lust and desires. 



JinaRicci said:


> I'm in. Thanks!


 
JinaRicci - Welcome aboard!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2009)

Proverbs 2 

Verse 1 -6 and 10 -11 stood out to me this morning!


*1*My son, if thou wilt receive my words, and hide my commandments with thee; 

*2*So that thou incline thine ear unto wisdom, and apply thine heart to understanding; 

*3*Yea, if thou criest after knowledge, and liftest up thy voice for understanding; 

*4*If thou seekest her as silver, and searchest for her as for hid treasures; 

*5*Then shalt thou understand the fear of the LORD, and find the knowledge of God.  
*6*For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding. 

*10*When wisdom entereth into thine heart, and knowledge is pleasant unto thy soul; 

*11*Discretion shall preserve thee, understanding shall keep thee: 

VERSE 1 - 6 
This lets me know that it takes more than head knowledge to understand the heart of God. We need a personal relationship with the Lord. It takes devotion, commitment, and a willingness to learn.

When we seek the Lord, we will find Him. God loves to give wisdom, knowledge, and understanding to them that seek Him.

VERSE 10 - 11
It took me awhile to realize that I don't need to seek advice from the whole world. If I sit still for a minute and meditate on the word of God eventually the answers would come to me.

At this moment I would know what moves to make next; whether I should speak out or be silent; and ultimately be led to the right place and at the right time.


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning PinkPebbles....

Where's the class? 

Anyhoo, I read the second chapter last night. I understand from this chapter that seeking wisdom is simply applying common sense to God's perspective (Word) so we can make sound decisions that won't lead us down crooked paths --bad company or seeking counsel from ungoldy people, etc.. The victory God holds in store for those who seek wisdom:

Verses 7-9 
He holds victory in store for the upright,
       he is a shield to those whose walk is blameless,
for he guards the course of the just
       and protects the way of his *faithful *ones.
Then you will understand what is right and just
       and fair—every good path. 

The word "*faithful*" stuck with me here...  the dictionary says:
1 obsolete : full of faith
2 : steadfast in affection or allegiance : loyal
3 : firm in adherence to promises or in observance of duty : conscientious
4 : given with strong assurance : binding <a faithful promise>
5 : true to the facts, to a standard, or to an original <a faithful copy>

synonyms: _faithful, loyal, constant, staunch, steadfast, resolute _mean firm in adherence to whatever one owes allegiance. faithful implies unswerving adherence to a person or thing or to the oath or promise by which a tie was contracted <faithful to her promise>. loyal implies a firm resistance to any temptation to desert or betray <remained loyal to the czar>. constant stresses continuing firmness of emotional attachment without necessarily implying strict obedience to promises or vows <constant friends>

What would weaken my faith? It's a question I'd have to honestly ask myself when seeking God's face for answers in situations or in making decisions. I believe this is also an individual practice that won't necessarily apply to everyone else because everyone has their own spiritual weaknesses.  It would be wise to know what they are.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2009)

Laela said:


> Morning PinkPebbles....
> 
> Where's the class?
> 
> ...


 
 Laela!

I totally agree with you in the bolded.


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I look forward to reading other perspectives..  This is a great thread!


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 17, 2009)

My favorite part of Chapter 2 is verses 12 through 15.

12 *Wisdom will save you from the ways of wicked men*,
       from men whose words are perverse,

 13 who leave the straight paths
       to walk in dark ways,

 14 who delight in doing wrong
       and rejoice in the perverseness of evil,

 15 whose paths are crooked
       and who are devious in their ways. 

It's goes along with what Laela said yesterday that no one is responsible for us sinning but ourselves.  Sinning is free will.  At times we say "The enemy was attacking me so hard I had no choice but to sin."  We try to use weakness as an excuse but here in verse 12 God confirms that he gave us an out.  We're not trapped under the hands of the enemy.  God gave us wisdom and if we seek knowledge and understanding, TRUE wisdom of his word, we have all we need to fight off the enemy.  I believe there is a scripture in the Bible for every problem we face.  That's why we need to read and study so that we can be prepared to fight at all times.

This is a great thread.  Can't wait to read Chapter 3 tonight!  I feel wiser already.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 17, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> My favorite part of Chapter 2 is verses 12 through 15.
> 
> 12 *Wisdom will save you from the ways of wicked men*,
> from men whose words are perverse,
> ...


 
Agreed. I'm glad you brought this up! 
Also, once we acknowledge sin for what it is and stop blaming others for the actual sin that we committed. That's when we will be able to overcome the sin that had us bound. 

The truth will indeed set us free!


----------



## divya (Nov 17, 2009)

Wonderful! I'm in...one day late but I'll catch up!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> *My thoughts are written in blue.*
> 
> I believe it's safe to say that God gives some of us spiritual parents; those who are seasoned in the word, and give godly counsel and advice. They speak the truth because they love and care for us. Sometimes the truth hurts but at the same time it prevents us from heading towards destruction.
> 
> In my childhood some of the spiritual parents were known as "Momma" or "Big Momma." Everyone respected and knew that Big Momma did not play. She said things that others were afraid to say but we all knew that Big Momma meant well and was full of love:blush3:.


 
I can relate all too well with this post PP. I remember that "Big Momma" even represented a neighbor that looked over the young ones while my mom was at work and she never let any folly come out of us. It was respect and obedience all the way. 

I love that this proverb began talking about the impartation of wisdom in the home, not at school or church or anywhere else, but at home with our parents. I pray that we as parents would go back to biblical basics and that we and our children would take heed to every word of heavenly wisdom imparted to us.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 17, 2009)

I gotta catch up!  I'll read both chapters tonight and post my thoughts.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

*1*MY SON, if you will receive my words and treasure up my commandments within you, 

*2*Making your ear attentive to skillful and godly [a]Wisdom and inclining and directing your heart and mind to understanding [applying all your powers to the quest for it]; 
*3*Yes, if you cry out for insight and raise your voice for understanding, 
*4*If you seek [Wisdom] as for silver and search for skillful and godly Wisdom as for hidden treasures, 
*5*Then you will understand the reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord and find the knowledge of [our omniscient] God.(A) 
*6*For the Lord gives skillful and godly Wisdom; from His mouth come knowledge and understanding. 
*7*He hides away sound and godly Wisdom and stores it for the righteous (those who are upright and in right standing with Him); He is a shield to those who walk uprightly and in integrity, 
*8*That He may guard the paths of justice; yes, He preserves the way of His saints.(B) 
*9*Then you will understand righteousness, justice, and fair dealing [in every area and relation]; yes, you will understand every good path.     *10*For skillful and godly Wisdom shall enter into your heart, and knowledge shall be pleasant to you.

God the Father of the Just, gives wisdom to those who seek Him first. If we ask of Him, he would give it to us and this pleases me. Honestly, sometimes I feel like the most unknowledgeable person on the planet and when I delve into God's word, light bulbs come on and I see things a lot clearer. Thank God for His Wisdom that He gives to us and opening our eyes to truth.


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2009)

Chapter 3 has some very familiar and much-used verses... I pray to read it with fresh 'eyes'...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 17, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Agreed. I'm glad you brought this up!
> Also, once we acknowledge sin for what it is and stop blaming others for the actual sin that we committed. That's when we will be able to overcome the sin that had us bound.
> 
> The truth will indeed set us free!


 
This is SO true. I am dealing with a person who REFUSES to accept responsibility for wrongs and it's quite amazing to me how someone can be so blinded. It reminds me to repent DAILY before God. 

I believe that pride is one of the roots of failure to acknowledge or receive the wisdom of God. If you're constantly pointing the finger at others, or you believe you are always right, your mind is closed to receiving God's wisdom and understanding. I like vs 1 -5 - simply receive the word, listen to wisdom, apply it in your heart, and cry out to God for it. Ask, and we shall receive! Seek for it as if it is a treasure, and we will find it! 

*1*My son, if thou wilt receive my words, and hide my commandments with thee; 

*2*So that thou incline thine ear unto wisdom, and apply thine heart to understanding; 

*3*Yea, if thou criest after knowledge, and liftest up thy voice for understanding; 

*4*If thou seekest her as silver, and searchest for her as for hid treasures; 

*5*Then shalt thou understand the fear of the LORD, and find the knowledge of God.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

divya said:


> Wonderful! I'm in...one day late but I'll catch up!


 
Divya - Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

Laela said:


> Chapter 3 has some very familiar and much-used verses... I pray to read it with fresh 'eyes'...


 
True Indeed....I will come back in a little while and post my thoughts on some of the verses in Chapter 3.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Nov 18, 2009)

i might be a little late but im d.o.w.n


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

Proverbs 3:5-8

*5* Trust in the LORD with all your heart, 
    And lean not on your own understanding; 
*6* In all your ways acknowledge Him, 
    And He shall direct[a] your paths. 
*7* Do not be wise in your own eyes; 
     Fear the LORD and depart from evil. 
*8* It will be health to your flesh,[b]
      And strength[c] to your bones. 

VERSE 5 -8 is one of my favorite verses in the bible. As well as a favorable  scripture quoted by many. 

These verses bring me comfort, peace, and a sense of security in the Lord when I don't understand why certain things are happening in my life.

When I made a decision to trust God about a situation that I had absolutely no control over a burden was lifted off of me. I no longer worried about the outcome and as a result my life had become more meaningful and productive. I'm more relaxed and began to take each day with an optimistic approach. 

Simlarly, these verses give me the strength to wait on the Lord when circumstances are uncontrollable. 

We as people spend a lot our lives waiting. And the reality is that human beings dislike waiting. When we have to wait for something it's easy to get discouraged and automatically assume that it's never going to happen; God has abandoned us; or we are being punished for whatever reason. And it may simply mean that it's just not time for that thing to happen yet. That's when our faith has to kick in and trust God.

I believe these verses let us know that it's important to develop patience. Through-out the bible the saints of God had to wait on the Lord and be patient. For example, Abraham & Sarah, Joseph, Job, the Prophets Jeremiah and Hosea, King David, Hannah, Queen Ester, the Disciples, and even our Lord & Savior Jesus Christ, just to name a few.

I once read an article by Rick Warren that stated there are three special times when you need that extra dose of patience:
1. When circumstances are uncontrollable
2. When people are unchangeable
3. When problems are unexplainable

*WHY - Because:*
1. God is in control
2. God rewards patience
3. God is working things out

What am I supposed to be doing while I'm waiting on God?
1. Wait expectantly
2. Wait quietly
3. Wait confidently

_Psalm 37:7 Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for Him to act._


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

Proverbs 3:13-14

*13* Happy _is_ the man _who_ finds wisdom, 
    And the man _who_ gains understanding; 
*14* For her proceeds _are_ better than the profits of silver, 
     And her gain than fine gold. 

VERSE 13 -14
Sometimes all we need is a new perspective on the situation and immediately we are strengthened and victorious in the Lord. 

The situation is still the same but we have a new understanding with a renewed mind which puts a smile on our face.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I read Chapter 3 last night and verses 25 to 26 stood out in my mind.  It was the verse of the month at my church back in September.  I didn't think about it much then but with the recent threads and blogs about the last days I think it's perfect for right now.  There are so many people who are scared and confused about the last days but I think we as believers in God should let these two verses be our comfort as the evil in the world continues to heighten.

25 You need not be afraid of sudden disaster
  or the destruction that comes upon the wicked,
26 for the LORD is your security.
  He will keep your foot from being caught in a trap.

AMEN!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

Chinwen2006 said:


> i might be a little late but im d.o.w.n


 
Chinwen2006 - Glad to have you as part of the challenge!


----------



## JinaRicci (Nov 18, 2009)

These verses from Proverbs 3 stood out for me this morning: 

*11My son, despise not the chastening of the LORD; neither be weary of his correction: 

12For whom the LORD loveth he correcteth; even as a father the son in whom he delighteth.*

To me that says God is like a parent who really cares about their child and will provide correction to make them into a better person.  If He didn't love us, he wouldn't do this. And it doesn't have to be about punishment (like God is going to get you for doing x) but more about teaching us lessons to build our character.  

'neither be weary of his correction.' I feel that God teaches me the same lesson so many times- in many different ways.  Can you relate? I get tired of that but He isn't tired yet of me repeating the same mistakes so I really shouldn't be weary of the correction.  (just got that).  I'm thankful for & humbled by God's patience with me.


----------



## Laela (Nov 18, 2009)

Verses 5 -7 are tried and true:

_Trust in the Lord with all your heart,
And lean not on your own understanding;
In all your ways acknowledge Him,
And He shall direct your paths
Do not be wise in your own eyes;
Fear the Lord and turn away from evil_

My understanding of this passage is this. When we *know *someone - I mean really know someone -- and have developed a relationship with them over time and through trials, we tend to trust them. So, to know someone is to trust them. The longer we know them, the more we depend on them for support and instruction. We acknowledge them in our lives, remembering birthdays, praying for them, being there in good/bad times, etc. Having a relationship with God is like that, only deeper and better. Man can let us down, He never will.  I don't speak for anyone, but I won't trust someone I don't *know*. 

In this chapter, I believe that God promises long life to those who know him and to those who are getting to know him.  A personal relationship with him is how we accomplish this. Not relying on men and their opinions. Reading his Word daily, we'll get revelation.



No matter how many times I read familiar verses, I always get more out of it each time I read it.  No man can make me _see _that..only God can.  That's why I believe it's very important to know God for ourselves. His Word (and prayer) are like a telephone to me.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 18, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> These verses from Proverbs 3 stood out for me this morning:
> 
> *11My son, despise not the chastening of the LORD; neither be weary of his correction: *
> 
> ...


 
Great Post!

Yes, I can relate. The majority of us didn’t learn our lesson (s) on the first try. And thank God for His unconditional love that we could never fathom.

When we receive and not reject His correction we put ourselves in a position to receive His perfect Will for our lives. 

If a kindergartener gets weary and decides not to receive correction for writing his Alphabets incorrectly he would surely struggle in the first grade. 

Therefore, God’s correction and chastisement is for our benefit in the long run. And yes, I thank God too for his patience with me as well!


----------



## Laela (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful!




PinkPebbles said:


> Proverbs 3:5-8
> 
> *5* Trust in the LORD with all your heart,
> And lean not on your own understanding;
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 18, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Proverbs 3:5-8
> 
> I once read an article by Rick Warren that stated there are three special times when you need that extra dose of patience:
> 1. When circumstances are uncontrollable
> ...


 
I too love your ENTIRE post but this last bit really spoke to me. It's HARD to wait, especially for something we really, really want, or for something we see others with and think we deserve as well. I am struggling with that right now. It's a breaking process, but it's also an opportunity for God to strengthen my heart, renew my strength in Him, and give me more than I could ask or think. So each day I will recommit to waiting on Him. 

I love it - wait expectantly, quietly and confidently. Just like the example preachers give about being confident that a chair or sofa or bed will hold your weight. You don't even think about it, you just sit or lay down. That's how I want to rest in the Lord - don't even think about it, knowing that He has me in the palm of His hand is working out my every situation.  Despite my faults and failures He loves me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 18, 2009)

Keep sound wisdom and discretion; 
*22* So they will be life to your soul 
      And grace to your neck. 
*23* Then you will walk safely in your way, 
      And your foot will not stumble. 
*24* When you lie down, you will not be afraid; 
      Yes, you will lie down and your sleep will be sweet. 
*25* Do not be afraid of sudden terror, 
      Nor of trouble from the wicked when it comes; 
*26* For the LORD will be your confidence, 
      And will keep your foot from being caught. 

I love these verses, especially about sweet sleep.  I remember being so stressed at one point that my heart would race at night, I couldn't sleep. I thank God for peace which comes from receiving and applying godly wisdom to my daily life. If you're walking in obedience to God, you can be confident. It's when you're dipping and falling that it's hard to sleep.  But seriously I know that wicked will come regardless - as seen in v. 25, because the bible warns us not to be afraid of it "WHEN it comes." But we can rest in the middle of a storm knowing that God will keep us from getting caught up in it.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

*3*Let not *mercy* and *kindness* [shutting out all hatred and selfishness] and *truth* [shutting out all deliberate hypocrisy or falsehood] forsake you; bind them about your neck, write them upon the tablet of your heart.(A) 


*4*So shall you find* favor*, *good understanding*, and *high esteem* in the sight [or judgment] of God and man.(B) 

*5*Lean on, trust in, and be confident in the Lord with all your heart and mind and do not rely on your own insight or understanding.   
*6*In all your ways know, recognize, and acknowledge Him, and He will direct and make straight and plain your paths.

***********************************************************

These verses simplly speaks to my heart about giving to others and obedience to God. It tells me that God always reward our obedience to HIS word. 

We give mercy, kindness and impart our knowledge of His truth to others and HE will honor us with favor, good understanding and high esteem and cause man to favor us as well. It is critical to our very existence to reap the benefits of learning God's wisdom and applying it to our lives. It is how we move, breathe and have our very being. 

Childlike faith - this is what we must have to totally trust God. A child knows it's parents and they somehow have this innate ability to simply let their parents take care of them, no questions asked. They know their parents and therefore they blindly trust their parents to protect them, to provide for them, to do everything in their power to ensure that they have what is in their best interest. 

God is the best parent anyone can have and God wants us to trust HIM like a small child trusts his/her earthly parents. It sounds simple, doesn't it? Well you know what? It is. It is when we take our intellect out of the equation. Faith is something we can't see anyway, but we believe it. 

I know when I take my eyes totally off my circumstances and my needs and start to pray about someone else's, doors that have been shut for so long, just seem to swing wide open. That's where selflessness comes in. I just pray that I  can remember to do this more often than I do now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

*11*My son, *do not despise or shrink from the chastening of the Lord* [His correction by punishment or by subjection to suffering or trial]; *neither be weary of or impatient about or loathe or abhor His reproof*,(F) 

*12*For whom the Lord loves He corrects, even as a father corrects the son in whom he delights.     *13*Happy (blessed, fortunate, enviable) is the man who finds skillful and godly Wisdom, and the man who gets understanding [drawing it forth from God's Word and life's experiences],

**************************************************************

I have a confession to make. I was angry with God a couple of years ago. I was angry to the point that I had said some really mean things to HIM and for a split moment in time, I did not believe HE existed. As a result, I said some really bad things to HIM and felt nothing because I was angry, so angry. I did not repent of that sin for a long while and of course, things escalated and got worse.

I just did not believe that HE existed anymore. I didn't pray for a long time, I didn't feel His presence like I used to anymore, and through all this time, in the back of my mind, HE was still there, hovering it seemed. Waiting! I ignored HIM. I didn't want to have anything to do with HIM. 

But in the end, I couldn't ignore HIM anymore. I sobbed like a baby after I realized my folly. I am sobbing even now as I remember those painful hours. How silly it was to fight with the God of all creation, the One who can wipe me off the face of the planet with just a wave of HIS hands. Yet HE allowed me to live long enough to see this folly, to recognize that it was folly and draw me to my knees before HIM, totally broken, totally ashamed. 

I felt so unworthy of HIS love. I felt that HE would never forgive me. I felt like I had committed the unpardonable sin for a moment but I soon realized that that was a lie from the enemy. The Lord still loved me, even though I had thrown the biggest child tantrum of all time. 

Not only did HE love me, but HE intervened when the enemy had his tightest grip on me and yanked me out satan's grip, and it was like He said to satan, "She is still mine and you cannot have her, I have redeemed her and called her by name, she is mine". I felt the love of God envelop my heart like I have never felt it before and suddenly I knew, I loved HIM and will always love HIM. 

Now I accept HIS corrections, I accept HIS directions and instructions without question. I do not accuse HIM of not loving me anymore. I know now that it is satan's lie. So please, Daughters of Zion, do not despise the Lord's chastenings, it is only for our good. So much time went missing out of my life with HIM because of this foolish act of my selfish will. 

IT'S NOT WORTH IT!  IT'S NOT WORTH IT! IT'S NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Nov 18, 2009)

21 My son, do not lose sight of these—
keep sound wisdom and discretion,
22 and they will be life for your soul
and adornment for your neck.
23 Then you will walk on your way securely,
*and your foot will not stumble.*
24 If you lie down, you will not be afraid;
when you lie down, your sleep will be sweet.

When i was reading through chapter 3, verse 23 immediately jumped at me. "And your foot will not stumble". A lot of the time when i'm making decisions i always worry about if im making the right decision or not. In the past i found myself not consulting God about my decisions and i end up walking through it with a wobbly foot. The verse just reassures me that with God i can accept choices with confidence because he will not leave me. He will be by my side through it all. And like the verse says "my foot  will not stumble"


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I too love your ENTIRE post but this last bit really spoke to me. It's HARD to wait, especially for something we really, really want, or for something we see others with and think we deserve as well. I am struggling with that right now. It's a breaking process, but it's also an opportunity for God to strengthen my heart, renew my strength in Him, and give me more than I could ask or think. So each day I will recommit to waiting on Him.
> 
> I love it - wait expectantly, quietly and confidently. J*ust like the example preachers give about being confident that a chair or sofa or bed will hold your weight. You don't even think about it, you just sit or lay down. That's how I want to rest in the Lord - don't even think about it, knowing that He has me in the palm of His hand is working out my every situation.*  Despite my faults and failures He loves me.




thanks for sharing that


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2009)

Ladies - 

Your posts are really blessing me and ministering to my spirit. The Lord has given each one of us insight and revelation as we read His word. We then share it with each other and not only are we individually edified but corporately as well. 

The spirit of God is truly in this thread. And I give God all the glory, honor, and praise for each one of us. His word is being proven during this challenge. "_If you seek me, you will find me." _


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2009)

Proverbs 4:23 stood out to me. 

*23* Keep your heart with all diligence, 
      For out of it _spring_ the issues of life. 

VERSE 23

When I’m having one of my off days I have to ask myself these questions:

1. What did I feed or allow entrance into my spirit?
2. Who did I listen to?
3. What did I read?
4. What type of activity / event did I engage in?

Most likely that’s where the underlying issue had stemmed from.

At that point, I have to make a decision to determine if that person, place, or thing is weakening my faith / spiritual growth. And then have the courage to let it go or end it.

This verse also lets me know that believers should exercise discernment, discretion, self-control, and restraint daily. If not we may reap some unnecessary and unpleasant consequences that would affect our daily lives.

After meditating on this scripture and writing my thoughts down I realize that there is something that I need to let go. There are some coworkers that I need to stop eating lunch with in the cafeteria. We are not like minded and neither are we headed in the same direction.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread is right on time for me. I came across this website that uses the book of proverbs as affirmations. I thought it was good. If I may share here is the website:http://www.squidoo.com/Proverbs-as-Affirmations. It is all the 31 chapter of provebs broken down by each chapter into affirmations.

Oh, and I am interested in joining this challenge. I am up to speed with you guys as fars as being on the fourth chapter of proverbs.

My next challenge for myself is to read psalms ,all of it  Or I might read proverbs in the morning and psalms at night.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2009)

BlessedStarlette - Welcome to the challenge!



BlessedStarlette said:


> This thread is right on time for me. I came across this website that uses the book of proverbs as affirmations. I thought it was good. If I may share here is the website:http://www.squidoo.com/Proverbs-as-Affirmations. It is all the 31 chapter of provebs broken down by each chapter into affirmations.
> 
> Oh, and I am interested in joining this challenge. I am up to speed with you guys as fars as being on the fourth chapter of proverbs.
> 
> My next challenge for myself is to read psalms ,all of it Or I might read proverbs in the morning and psalms at night.


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that link... 




BlessedStarlette said:


> This thread is right on time for me. I came across this website that uses the book of proverbs as affirmations. I thought it was good. If I may share here is the website:http://www.squidoo.com/Proverbs-as-Affirmations. It is all the 31 chapter of provebs broken down by each chapter into affirmations.
> 
> Oh, and I am interested in joining this challenge. I am up to speed with you guys as fars as being on the fourth chapter of proverbs.
> 
> My next challenge for myself is to read psalms ,all of it  Or I might read proverbs in the morning and psalms at night.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 19, 2009)

Chinwen2006 said:


> 21 My son, do not lose sight of these—
> keep sound wisdom and discretion,
> 22 and they will be life for your soul
> and adornment for your neck.
> ...



Stumble appears in Chapter 4 again.  It seems to be a recurring theme which I love because stumbling is something we do everyday.  None of us are perfect so everyday we make small mistakes.  Some stumbles are really colossal mistakes that leave us flat on our faces and some are just little blips that we don't even notice.  Sometimes the blips are more harmful than the colossal falls but either way, it doesn't have to end there.  God set us on a path and if we trust in him we can stand up, brush ourselves off and keep it moving.  

*10* My child,* listen to me and do as I say,
  and you will have a long, good life.
*11* I will teach you wisdom's ways
  and lead you in straight paths.
*12* When you walk, you won't be held back;
*when you run, you won't stumble.*
*13* Take hold of my instructions; don't let them go.
*Guard them, for they are the key to life.*

I love the line where he tells us to guard God's instructions because they are the key to life.  It tells us that we have to hold the Word dear to our hearts. I get this picture in my head of holding my Bible tucked under my arms like a football while I block off all the enemies who are trying to tackle me.  We put so much effort into protecting our earthly possessions like buying insurance and alarms for our cars, we put two and three locks on our doors at home... but how do we protect the word of God?  It goes back to that list that Pink Pebbles typed.  We have to self-evaluate and rid ourselves of those things that are keeping us back.  



PinkPebbles said:


> Proverbs 4:23 stood out to me.
> When I’m having one of my off days I have to ask myself these questions:
> 
> 1. What did I feed or allow entrance into my spirit?
> ...



Today's scripture is really touching me.  I feel like shouting right now but I'm at work so I can't.  How His scriptures connect just amazes me.  It's like connect the dots.  We have to trust Him so that He can lead us but in order for us to follow Him we have to be aware of our faults.  It's a chain effect.  We have to have everything in order to reap the full benefits of his rewards.  I thank God for this lesson today.  Just like that Christmas song... I'm checking my list and I'm checking it twice.  I want to live right in God's eyes.  NOTHING is going to stand in my way!!!

Excuse me but I just have to shout a little...
HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!  HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!   THANK YOU JESUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2009)

Like....instructions from a father to his child, the chapters so far. 

Verse 7 sticks out for me:
_Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding. _

There's nothing like the light-bulb moment.._the ohhhh.. I get it!_ that comes from reading and understanding God's word. Especially when God is speaking to ME and not about anyone else.


----------



## Laela (Nov 19, 2009)

This ministers to me as well... 

I have to laugh because God don't play that when he reproves or instructs. My pastor always talks about the eye gate, the ear gate, the nose gate... all the 'gates' that provide entry to the heart. It's not just one thing, because our individual lives are complex.
Movies, television, internet message boards, cafes, restaurants, theaters and concerts, etc. There are so many ways we can get distracted. To 'guard' the heart is to be cautious of whom/what we give real estate to in our hearts. Are you kidding me... this Word is powerful!




PinkPebbles said:


> Proverbs 4:23 stood out to me.
> 
> *23* Keep your heart with all diligence,
> For out of it _spring_ the issues of life.
> ...


----------



## queen928 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im in....I just have to catch up


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2009)

Queen928  to the Challenge!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*14*Enter not into the path of the wicked, and go not in the way of evil men. 

*15*Avoid it, do not go on it; turn from it and pass on. 
*16*For they cannot sleep unless they have caused trouble or vexation; their sleep is taken away unless they have caused someone to fall.     *17*For they eat the bread of wickedness and drink the wine of violence.
*18*But the path of the [uncompromisingly] just and righteous is like the light of dawn, that shines more and more (brighter and clearer) until [it reaches its full strength and glory in] the perfect day [to be prepared].(C) 
*19*The way of the wicked is like deep darkness; they do not know over what they stumble.(D)

*****************************************************************

These scriptures spoke to my heart today. It tells me that the company I keep can make me or break me. Wisdom tells us avoid wicked company, pass them straight by and walk along the path of the just. 

Evil people have no desire to make true friends with us, they only want to destroy us and point fingers at us saying, "Yeah, they call themselves Christians but look at them, they were hangin' with us at the club last night getting drunker than we were." 

We shouldn't give any occasion for satan to accuse us and that is why I feel Wisdom admonishes us to steer clear of evil company and seek after righteous ones. 

I know some people who are seemingly quite nice on the surafce but I know that the evil in their heart could take over and cause harm to me so I keep away from those people. I even stay far away from some "saved" people as well for the same reason.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been reading but not posting but I wanted to post what has stood out to me so far is the reiteration that the fear of the Lord is the beggining of wisdom. And then all the benefits wisdom has. And how we need to leave those fools alone!!   I have more insights but I'll recap later.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 20, 2009)

*25* Let your eyes look straight ahead, 
      And your eyelids look right before you. 
*26* Ponder the path of your feet, 
      And let all your ways be established. 
*27* Do not turn to the right or the left; 
      Remove your foot from evil.

I love these verses. There is a situation that I am having a hard time letting go of, I keep looking back, but these verses remind me to look forward to what is ahead. And not to be distracted by what is happening to the side of me or even behind me. So I will stay focused on my future and the GREAT things God has in store for me today, tomorrow and forevermore.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2009)

Chapter 5

This entire chapter reminds me of my favorite Psalms, 91.  To be in the spirit, is to not be in the flesh...and we should strive to stay in the Spirit. The chapter warns against sexual immorality, and that marriage is the answer. But I believe it also extends to other lusts of the body, such as food and drink (alcohol) for our bodies are the temples of the Holy Ghost. 

I'se married..so that's all!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 20, 2009)

Ladies - Happy Friday!

Proverbs 5:21-22 stood out to me.

*21* For the ways of man _are_ before the eyes of the LORD, 
     And He ponders all his paths. 

*22* His own iniquities entrap the wicked _man,_
     And he is caught in the cords of his sin. 

VERSE 21 lets me know that God is:
Omnipresent - All Present
Omnipotent -  All Powerful
Omniscient -   All Knowing

Outward appearance, flattery words, and charity deeds may impress some people but the Lord knows the intent and motives of the heart.

VERSE 22
What is done in the dark will eventually come to light.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 20, 2009)

As a single woman Proverbs 5:19 stood out to me.

19 She is a loving deer, a graceful doe.
  Let her breasts satisfy you always.
  May you always be captivated by her love.

When I first read it, I was shocked at how sexual it was.  I was raised in an old fashioned pentecostal church and I promise you this verse was never read from the pulpit but boy I would love to see the saints faces if it was.    This is from the New Living Translation so I went to my good old Kings James Version to see if the word "breast" was really in there and it was.  Anyway, after getting over my shock, I read the footnotes in the New Living Translation and it explains that this is where God promises that if we trust in Him and allow him to pick our mates, he will bless the marriage in every way including in the bedroom.  

I remember reading an old thread on here about Christian women who have been waiting for a long time being scared about how they or their husband will perform in the bedroom and I can't lie, it has been a concern for me.  But this scripture tells me that there's no need to worry, God will take care of EVERY aspect of the marriage.

I'm still  cause I started this challenge expecting to gain wisdom but I didn't expect to gain wisdom on sex too.  God surely leaves no stone uncovered.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 20, 2009)

Ladies - can we state the chapter and verse that we are discussing. That way others and the newcomers could keep up. TIA.


----------



## Laela (Nov 20, 2009)

Ah, my bad, PinkPebbles.. 


Happy Friday to you as well!
[edited today's entry]


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 20, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> As a single woman Proverbs 5:19 stood out to me.
> 
> 19 She is a loving deer, a graceful doe.
> Let her breasts satisfy you always.
> ...


 
Weeellll, it is said that everything we need to know is in the bible...!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI:
Ladies – I have to tend to a family emergency. Therefore, I won’t have a chance to post my thoughts for the upcoming chapters within the next few days. However, I will continue to read each day and hope that you all will continue posting your thoughts. This thread has been a blessing and I hope to come back in the next few days and jump back into it. 

Hope you all have a blessed and safe weekend.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 23, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> FYI:
> Ladies – I have to tend to a family emergency. Therefore, I won’t have a chance to post my thoughts for the upcoming chapters within the next few days. However, I will continue to read each day and hope that you all will continue posting your thoughts. This thread has been a blessing and I hope to come back in the next few days and jump back into it.
> 
> Hope you all have a blessed and safe weekend.



Oh no PP!  I pray that everything is ok with you and your family.  I was tucked away in my apartment working on a project for a deadline I have on Tuesday so I didn't get a chance to post anything this weeked but I did read chapters 6, 7, and 8. 

Two passages jumped out at me from Chapter 6.  The first is verses 1 through 4.

1 My child,[a] if you have put up security for a friend’s debt
      or agreed to guarantee the debt of a stranger—
 2 if you have trapped yourself by your agreement
      and are caught by what you said—
 3 follow my advice and save yourself,
      for you have placed yourself at your friend’s mercy.
   Now swallow your pride;
      go and beg to have your name erased.
 4 Don’t put it off; do it now!
      Don’t rest until you do.

Right before I read this I had a conversation with my dad about whether or not rich people are wrong for not giving ALL of their money to the needy.  He felt that they were wrong and their lack of not giving was a sign of their love of money.  My response was a lack of giving could be a sign of a love of money but I don't think rich people are supposed to give away EVERYTHING they have.  They are allowed to save some for a rainy day since nothing is promised to us forever.  What if they lose their big contract or lose whatever it is that's bringing in the money?  How would they survive?  I told my dad that saving is not a sin if there's a purpose to it.  Now if we're saving just to look at the dollar signs in the bank then that is a love of money and that is a sin.  My dad didn't get it though.  He wanted proof but I didn't know where to point him to in the Bible.  I didn't know what scripture would explain what I was saying but when I got home God gave me the wisdom.   

I know when I show my dad these verses he's going to say this scripture was written for the poor but I'm ready for that argument.  God doesn't have one Bible for the poor and one for the rich.  We're all the same in his eyes so the Word applies to everyone.  I'm not rich but this message is important.  God wants us to share with our neighbors but not to the point that we leave ourselves in debt.  God doesn't want us to love money but he doesn't want us to be poor either.  We need to be wise in the Word and wise in our finances. 

Next up is verses 16 through 19.  

 16 There are six things the Lord hates—
      no, seven things he detests:
 17 haughty eyes,
      a lying tongue,
      hands that kill the innocent,
 18 a heart that plots evil,
      feet that race to do wrong,
 19 a false witness who pours out lies,
      a person who sows discord in a family.

I think it's important that we know what God hates so that we can be sure NOT to be like that.  This is a lesson in reverse which means...

God loves someone who:
Looks at others through humble eyes,
always speaks honestly,
protects the innocent,
has a heart that sows good deeds,
is swift to follow His will
bears the truth and shares it with good intentions
and brings peace to his family.

God is showing me that this is who I need strive to be and seeking wisdom will help me get there.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 23, 2009)

This is the day that the Lord has made; I will rejoice and be glad in it!

Proverbs 8:10 -11
10Receive my instruction, and not silver; and knowledge rather than choice gold. 
 11For wisdom is better than rubies; and all the things that may be desired are not to be compared to it. 

VERSE 10 - Confirms my belief.

I'm a firm believer that when I'm operating in the Will of God I'm always in the right place, at the right time. As a result, I'm in a position to receive the promises and blessings of God.

This verse suggests that we do not grab silver and gold but rather the Lord's instruction and knowledge. I believe it is because God sees the bigger picture. And it's worth more than silver and gold that will only last but for a moment. God's instructions and knowledge can last throughout innumerable generations. Not only are you blessed but your children's children, etc.

If we look at this verse deeper, silver and gold can equate to materialistic things in this day and age. Hhmm, it's easy to 'go after,' 'chase,' 'seek' materialistic things all in the name of the Lord. But God warns us in this scripture not to

Why!?!
I sincerely believe that we lose focus. We began to place that "thing" in front of God like an idol. We forget our purpose and assignment. Our focus is now on how can we get that 'thing' or how can we get rich quick opposed to how can our mind and soul be renewed and transformed by the word of God.

When we receive wisdom, knowledge, and understanding from the Lord that's when the gifts God has already placed within us will stir up. As well as allow those gifts to make room for us. This is confirmed in VERSE 12:

*12*I wisdom dwell with prudence, and find out knowledge of witty inventions. 

In summary, I'd rather seek and choose God's instructions and knowledge. And trust that riches and wealth will come out of my obedience to His perfect Will for my life. As stated in VERSE 20-21

*20*I lead in the way of righteousness, in the midst of the paths of judgment: 
*21*That I may cause those that love me to inherit substance; and I will fill their treasures. 

When I seek His perfect Will, instructions, and knowledge the Lord will give me what I need. And that need will be much better than my wants. He continues to prove it time and time again in my life. The Lord knows what I can handle in each season of my life.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 23, 2009)

Reminiscing - Thank you! 

I'm at the library so I won't be online for long. However, I agree that saving money is not a sin. There is a verse in Proverbs that tells us to look at how the ants store up food in the summer in preparation for the fall / winter....

If the ants are smart enough to save and store up we should as well! 



Reminiscing said:


> Oh no PP! *I pray that everything is ok with you and your family.* I was tucked away in my apartment working on a project for a deadline I have on Tuesday so I didn't get a chance to post anything this weeked but I did read chapters 6, 7, and 8.
> 
> Two passages jumped out at me from Chapter 6. The first is verses 1 through 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 24, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Right before I read this I had a conversation with my dad about whether or not rich people are wrong for not giving ALL of their money to the needy. He felt that they were wrong and their lack of not giving was a sign of their love of money. My response was a lack of giving could be a sign of a love of money but I don't think rich people are supposed to give away EVERYTHING they have. They are allowed to save some for a rainy day since nothing is promised to us forever. What if they lose their big contract or lose whatever it is that's bringing in the money? How would they survive? I told my dad that saving is not a sin if there's a purpose to it. Now if we're saving just to look at the dollar signs in the bank then that is a love of money and that is a sin. My dad didn't get it though. He wanted proof but I didn't know where to point him to in the Bible. I didn't know what scripture would explain what I was saying but when I got home God gave me the wisdom.
> 
> I know when I show my dad these verses he's going to say this scripture was written for the poor but I'm ready for that argument. God doesn't have one Bible for the poor and one for the rich. We're all the same in his eyes so the Word applies to everyone. I'm not rich but this message is important. God wants us to share with our neighbors but not to the point that we leave ourselves in debt. God doesn't want us to love money but he doesn't want us to be poor either. We need to be wise in the Word and wise in our finances.


The bible warns us over and over about the love of money and putting our trust in our riches. It is easy to start to trust in bank accounts instead of God. If they put their trust in their riches or value it more than a brother or sister then it is very bad for them to be rich.  But if the persons heart is right then I think being rich can be  testimony to the glory of God.
Look at the woman in Proverbs 31. She has servants, treats them well,owns property, is a probitable salesperson while dressed in fine linen and purple. Which was  quite expensive in those times.The bible states she should be praised and she's rich. 

Proverbs 13:22 
 A good man leaves an inheritance for his children's children, 
       but a sinner's wealth is stored up for the righteous.
Inheritance is the money and resources that we store beyond our needs.
Proverbs 6:6-8 
Go to the ant, O sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise. Without having any chief, officer, or ruler, she prepares her bread in summer and gathers her food in harvest. 
We don't farm and gather food these days. But most work and gather money and resources. 
1 Timothy 5:8 
But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever. 
That takes money to provide for others. 

Acts 2:42-47
42They devoted themselves to the apostles' teaching and to the fellowship, to the breaking of bread and to prayer. 43Everyone was filled with awe, and many wonders and miraculous signs were done by the apostles. 44All the believers were together and had everything in common. 45Selling their possessions and goods, they gave to anyone as he had need. 46Every day they continued to meet together in the temple courts. They broke bread in their homes and ate together with glad and sincere hearts, 47praising God and enjoying the favor of all the people. And the Lord added to their number daily those who were being saved.
We were discussing this in bible study a few weeks back. In Acts the believers sold their possessions and gave to the ones in need. Our group leader posed the question "why can't we be like that ?" And the conclusion we came to is we are economically enslaved. The new believers owned their land (brought it themselves or it was given to them by  family)so they had no mortgages, rent, car payments, electric bills,water bill, cable, cell phone,etc....They grew what they needed and what wasn't produced directly by them was purchased or traded for.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 24, 2009)

Ms.Mimi - Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning Ladies!

Today's Challenge is to read Proverbs chapter 9 and share your insight!

Proverbs 9:7-9 ministered to me this morning.

*7*He that reproveth a scorner getteth to himself shame: and he that rebuketh a wicked man getteth himself a blot. 

*8*Reprove not a scorner, lest he hate thee: rebuke a wise man, and he will love thee.  *9*Give instruction to a wise man, and he will be yet wiser: teach a just man, and he will increase in learning. 

VERSE 7
I've learned it's best to use discretion and discernment when giving advice or sharing my perspective with non-believers. Many of them have no understanding or interest concerning the word of God. Therefore, it would be foolish of me to correct or argue with them from a Christian / Biblical view point. All I'd do is invite insults.

VERSE 9
On the other hand, verse 9 lets me know a wise man is open-minded and willing to learn. He would welcome correction or perhaps respect my perspective on the matter.

Similarly, I know whether or not I've grown or matured based on how I received constructive criticism. If I’ve taken offense then I need to ask myself why.


----------



## Laela (Nov 24, 2009)

Proverbs 9

Verses 9 - 12 stuck with me also

9 Teach the wise, and they will be wiser. Teach the righteous, and they will learn more.
10 Fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom. Knowledge of the Holy One results in understanding.
11 Wisdom will multiply your days and add years to your life.
12 If you become wise, you will be the one to benefit. If you scorn wisdom, you will be the one to suffer.

Basically, talking wisdom is easy, acting on it is difficult. Doers of the Word are wise and Hearers are not, because obedience to God is involved. I don't ever want to be in a place where I'm only hearing or have heard (i.e., content with my share of wisdom/knowledge/understanding) the Word and not applying it to my daily life. I can read the same passages over and over again and still learn from it. I also got this from a sermon I received on Sunday.  God is good!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Praying for you Pink! When the enemy begins to attack, you know you're on the right track! Be encouraged. 

16 There are six things the Lord hates—
no, seven things he detests:
17 haughty eyes,
a lying tongue,
hands that kill the innocent,
18 a heart that plots evil,
feet that race to do wrong,
19 a false witness who pours out lies,
a person who sows discord in a family.

I too love these verses in Ch 6. AGAIN  I am dealing with someone right now and I promise he consistently exhibits every one of these characteristics in his interactions with me. Yet he has just about everyone else believing that He walks on water.   I am (sometimes ) patiently waiting on the Lord to take care of him. It is challenging because I have to deal with him on a daily basis. But I know that God is a God of judgment and He will not allow His beloved to suffer without ultimately delivering us. So I'm holding on to His word. He DETESTS these characteristics in people and He will handle it. 

And as my pastor reminded us on Sunday, when you pray for judgment, make sure YOUR heart is pure and your life is clean first.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 24, 2009)

The verse that jumped out at me was Proverbs 9:1 and the seven pillars. Prov. 9:1  NIV Wisdom has built her house;  she has hewn out its seven pillars.
What is wisdom? Prov 2:6 For the Lord giveth wisdom: out of his mouth
cometh knowledge and understanding.
What are the seven pillars that she has hewn(hewn to make, shape, smooth, etc., with cutting blows: to hew a passage through the crowd;
to hew a statue from marble)?
James 3:17 But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, and easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy. And the fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of them that make peace.
Wisdom is (1) Pure, (2) Peaceable, (3) Gentle, (4) Easy to be intreated (intreated a.To make an earnest request of) (5) full of mercy and good fruits without partiality, (6) full of mercy and good fruits without hypocrisy (7)Fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of the peacemakers.

I am working on those seven pillars, now to make a full assessment of where I'm at in the light of Gods standard.
Be encouraged,
Mimi


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 25, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Praying for you Pink! When the enemy begins to attack, you know you're on the right track! Be encouraged.
> 
> 16 There are six things the Lord hates—
> no, seven things he detests:
> ...


 
Butterfly08- Thank you so much. You have no idea how I needed your kind words this morning.

I'm dealing with discord in my extended family and your insight on this verse has truly blessed me.

This challenge is keeping me focus...thank you Jesus! And I thank God for all of you.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 25, 2009)

Proverbs 10:2-3


 2Treasures of wickedness profit nothing: but righteousness delivereth from death.  3The LORD will not suffer the soul of the righteous to famish: but he casteth away the substance of the wicked. 

VERSE 2-3
This verse ministered to me this morning…. 

The Lord will fight my battles. And this current battle is not mine but it belongs to the Lord. He is a strong deliverer and the prince of peace. Therefore, it won’t profit me anything to sow seeds of discord like the heathen.  

I will wait on the Lord because He is my maker, my rock, my shield, and my fortress. He has never failed me....Hallelujah!

Proverbs 10:5
 5He that gathereth in summer is a wise son: but he that sleepeth in harvest is a son that causeth shame. 

VERSE 5
I kept coming back to read this verse:scratchch. What I got from this verse is don’t miss or neglect divine opportunities when they are presented. In every season there is a time to sow and a time to reap. It would be a shame for me to let it pass on by. 

Hhmm, and I do remember when I let an opportunity slip away due to fear.

A TV Pastor once said, what God has for YOU is for YOU. And nobody can hinder those promises and blessing but YOU!

AMEN.


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 25, 2009)

One thing I'm really like about Proverbs is how the key messages are repeated throughout the book.  It's like he's saying "Just in case your wisdom hasn't kicked in yet, here it is again."  

I noticed that the message of extended life through wisdom and understanding is stated in chapter 9 and 10 and I'm sure it's been said earlier too but reading the two chapters on the same day made me notice it.

Proverbs 9
 10 "The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom,
       and knowledge of the Holy One is understanding.

 11 *For through me your days will be many,
       and years will be added to your life*. 

Proverbs 10
 27 *The fear of the LORD adds length to life*,
       but the years of the wicked are cut short. 

These scriptures remind me of my grandmother who died in July.  She passed two weeks before her 90th birthday.  She lived a full life and I believe it was because she was a very wise woman.  She read the Bible every chance she got and when she couldn't see well enough to read anymore, it didn't stop her because she still had her memory.  It was amazing, any scripture you read to her, I could almost guarantee that she would be able to finish it from memory.  My grandmother is truly my role model.  She's a fine example of the above scriptures.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 26, 2009)

Proverbs 10:15-16
15 The wealth of the rich is their fortress; the poverty of the poor is their destruction. 16 The earnings of the godly enhance their lives,
      but evil people squander their money on sin.
This scripture really spoke to me today. It brought Luke 16:19-25 to my mind. 
Luke 16:19-25
 19"There was a rich man who was dressed in purple and fine linen and lived in luxury every day. 20At his gate was laid a beggar named Lazarus, covered with sores 21and longing to eat what fell from the rich man's table. Even the dogs came and licked his sores. 
 22"The time came when the beggar died and the angels carried him to Abraham's side. The rich man also died and was buried. 23In hell,[c] where he was in torment, he looked up and saw Abraham far away, with Lazarus by his side. 24So he called to him, 'Father Abraham, have pity on me and send Lazarus to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, because I am in agony in this fire.' 
 25"But Abraham replied, 'Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, while Lazarus received bad things, but now he is comforted here and you are in agony.
I am thankful to be reminded that in Our Fathers Kingdom many that are first shall be last; and the last shall be first. Our earning should enhance our lives. That means us AND others.
Be encouraged, 
Mimi


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! 

Proverbs 12:25

25Heaviness in the heart of man maketh it stoop: *but a good word maketh it glad. *

VERSE 25
This verse spoke to me. When I'm dealing with the spirit of heaviness, all I need to hear is one word from the Lord. And that one word will quicken my spirit; allow me to rejoice and be glad.

Just one word: *LIVE, PEACE, PRAY, BE STILL, PROPHESIZE, LOVE, GIVE, REPENT, WAIT, GRACE, JESUS.*

As I read verse 25 I began to sing Kurt Carr's song _"Just One Word"_

_Lyrics:_
_Dear Lord as we prepare our heart to receive a Word from You, please accept our praise and receive this hymn as an offering to YOU)

Here we are in great anticipation
We have gathered in pursuit of You
Longing for divine revelation
Breathe on us with Your Word of truth

One Word is all we need to destroy captivity 
And break the chains that are binding
One Rhema Word designed with your expertise, tailor-made for me
Speak Lord, through Your Word reveal Yourself to me.

Lips of clay are so unworthy to speak for You
So with grace won't You purge and clean
Breathe into me and like a masterful musician
Playing an instrument You can play through me
Your Word is a light unto my pathway
Your Word is a lamp unto my feet
Speak Lord (anybody need the Lord to speak to you?), Speak Lord (anybody need the Lord to speak to you?), Speak Lord, SPEAK LORD!

ONE Word is all we need to destroy captivity 
And break the chains that are binding
One Rhema WORD designed with Your expertise, tailor-made for me
Speak Lord, Speak Lord, Speak Lord, reveal yourself to me (repeat)
Speak Lord through Your Word, reveal yourself to me.

(Receive this our prayer, Oh Lord and send the Word)
_
Hallelujah.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 27, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Butterfly08- Thank you so much. You have no idea how I needed your kind words this morning.
> 
> I'm dealing with discord in my extended family and your insight on this verse has truly blessed me.
> 
> This challenge is keeping me focus...thank you Jesus! And I thank God for all of you.


 
I'm glad you are feeling better Pink. There is nothing like the word to completely turn a situation around, and in the meantime, even when you can't physically see the change, it keeps you encouraged and at peace. Be blessed lady! 

PROVERBS 11:
16 A kindhearted woman gains respect, 
       but ruthless men gain only wealth. 

I am encouraged to be kind and respectful to everyone I come in contact with, regardless of their demeanor towards me.

21 Be sure of this: The wicked will not go unpunished, 
       but those who are righteous will go free. 

I am dealing with a couple major situations and one involves a person who has mistreated me for years and they appear to be getting away with it. I love how this scripture admonishes me to "be sure of this" - God WILL handle this person. So I will rest in His timing and His methods, which are higher than mine.

29 He who brings trouble on his family will inherit only wind, 
       and the fool will be servant to the wise. 

It is a shame when we treat strangers better than we do our own flesh and blood - and the reward for this ungodly behavior is DIDDLY SQUAT. So this scripture motivates me to love and cherish my family. I am truly blessed to have them in my life.

I can't post every day guys but do know that I am reading my scripture every day and meditating on the ones that really grab me. I think I will continue to cycle through Proverbs daily because truly there is something to be gained from every verse, and if I don't catch it this time, I will the next go round.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 28, 2009)

Proverbs 13:20 He who walks with the wise grows wise, 
       but a companion of fools suffers harm. 
I really thought about this verse and how much I enjoyed it in my life.
Before I moved away, I was in a bible study group with older women.
Many of them were so wise. I learned so much from them. One in 
particular was especially wise. She always had a Word for us. And her advice.....always on point and Word based. Even though she didn't talk much, we loved to hear her speak when she did. You knew her knowledge came from spending much time with our Father and His Word.
Those ladies encouraged me to not only do better but to be better.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 28, 2009)

ms.mimi said:


> Proverbs 13:20 He who walks with the wise grows wise,
> but a companion of fools suffers harm.
> I really thought about this verse and how much I enjoyed it in my life.
> Before I moved away, I was in a bible study group with older women.
> ...


 
! I have a friend that teases me on how I always become friends with older women no matter where I go...lol. She claims that I have an old soul but I simply enjoy learning from older women!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 28, 2009)

Good Morning!

Proverbs 13:2-3

2 From the fruit of his lips a man enjoys good things, 
       but the unfaithful have a craving for violence. 
 3 He who guards his lips guards his life, 
       but he who speaks rashly will come to ruin. 

Two things stood out to me in these verses.
1)    Death and Life is in the power of the tongue
2)    Righteousness in Words and Deeds will prevail and outlive ungodliness


The more I affirm myself with the word of God; I began to believe it and watch it coexist in my life.

Also, verse 2 & 3 made me think about the Lord’s prophet Ezekiel. In the book of Ezekiel he reports how he stood in the midst of a pile of dead bones prophesying not to give up hope. Although in the valley of despair; God uses Ezekiel to demonstrate that the Lord will not leave us for dead but will give us new life and restore hope. 

I’ve learned not only do I have to believe God’s word but speak it as well.

Ezekiel 37:1-14 
 *1*_ The hand of the LORD was upon me, and he brought me out by the Spirit of the LORD and set me in the middle of a valley; it was full of bones. *2* He led me back and forth among them, and I saw a great many bones on the floor of the valley, bones that were very dry. *3* He asked me, "Son of man, can these bones live?" 
      I said, "O Sovereign LORD, you alone know." _
_ *4* Then he said to me, "Prophesy to these bones and say to them, 'Dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! *5* This is what the Sovereign LORD says to these bones: I will make breath [a] enter you, and you will come to life. *6* I will attach tendons to you and make flesh come upon you and cover you with skin; I will put breath in you, and you will come to life. Then you will know that I am the LORD.' " _
_ *7* So I prophesied as I was commanded. And as I was prophesying, there was a noise, a rattling sound, and the bones came together, bone to bone. *8* I looked, and tendons and flesh appeared on them and skin covered them, but there was no breath in them. _
_ *9* Then he said to me, "Prophesy to the breath; prophesy, son of man, and say to it, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Come from the four winds, O breath, and breathe into these slain, that they may live.' " *10* So I prophesied as he commanded me, and breath entered them; they came to life and stood up on their feet—a vast army. _
_ *11* Then he said to me: "Son of man, these bones are the whole house of Israel. They say, 'Our bones are dried up and our hope is gone; we are cut off.' *12* Therefore prophesy and say to them: 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: O my people, I am going to open your graves and bring you up from them; I will bring you back to the land of Israel. *13* Then you, my people, will know that I am the LORD, when I open your graves and bring you up from them. *14* I will put my Spirit in you and you will live, and I will settle you in your own land. Then you will know that I the LORD have spoken, and I have done it, declares the LORD.' "_


----------



## Zeal (Nov 28, 2009)

Although, I am late.  I will start.  I can remember as a tenn in JR. Curch.  Deacon Mansfield (God rest his soul) He was the one that had me to make it real with Christ without even knowing it. .... anyway one thing I can remember him saying is, "A Proverb a day will keep the devil away"

Ladies, you never know the influence you have a child that will last them into adulthood.  Speak words of wisdom and positive words to out teens.  Sorry - just a side bar.

Peace


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 28, 2009)

Zeal said:


> Although, I am late. I will start. I can remember as a tenn in JR. Curch. Deacon Mansfield (God rest his soul) He was the one that had me to make it real with Christ without even knowing it. .... anyway one thing I can remember him saying is, *"A Proverb a day will keep the devil away"*
> 
> Ladies, you never know the influence you have a child that will last them into adulthood. Speak words of wisdom and positive words to out teens. Sorry - just a side bar.
> 
> Peace


 
Zeal - Welcome to the challenge!

@ the bolded - ....!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 30, 2009)

Today's Challenge is on Proverbs 15 .

Proverbs 15:33

 33The reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord brings instruction in Wisdom, and *humility comes before honor*. 

This verse stood out to me. And I read the definition for the word humility and humble.

Humility - the quality or state of being humble.

Humble - not proud or arrogant; modest.
             courteously respectful
             meekness

I noticed throughout the bible those who were of a humble spirit God was able to use mightily. The Lord made them great and most of them did not realize how significant they had become. However, they realized it wasn't about _*them *_but rather God's Perfect Will in the earth.

My prayer is for me to consistently have a humble heart. And whenever I stray, I pray that the Lord will bring correction.

My grandmother used to constantly tell me and my cousins our attitudes will determine how far we make it in life.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 30, 2009)

1A SOFT answer turns away wrath, but grievous words stir up anger.(A)
    2The tongue of the wise utters knowledge rightly, but the mouth of the [self-confident] fool pours out folly.

*    3The eyes of the Lord are in every place, keeping watch upon the evil and the good.(B)*

    4A gentle tongue [with its healing power] is a tree of life, but willful contrariness in it breaks down the spirit.

    5A fool despises his father's instruction and correction, but he who regards reproof acquires prudence.

    6In the house of the [uncompromisingly] righteous is great [priceless] treasure, but with the income of the wicked is trouble and vexation.

    7The lips of the wise disperse knowledge [sifting it as chaff from the grain]; not so the minds and hearts of the self-confident and foolish.

    8The sacrifice of the wicked is an abomination, hateful and exceedingly offensive to the Lord, but the prayer of the upright is His delight!(C)

    9The way of the wicked is an abomination, extremely disgusting and shamefully vile to the Lord, but He loves him who pursues righteousness (moral and spiritual rectitude in every area and relation).

    10There is severe discipline for him who forsakes God's way; and he who hates reproof will die [physically, morally, and spiritually].

    11Sheol (the place of the dead) and Abaddon (the abyss, the final place of the accuser Satan) are both before the Lord--how much more, then, the hearts of the children of men?(D)

    12A scorner has no love for one who rebukes him; neither will he go to the wise [for counsel].

    13A glad heart makes a cheerful countenance, but by sorrow of heart the spirit is broken.(E)

    14The mind of him who has understanding seeks knowledge and inquires after and craves it, but the mouth of the [self-confident] fool feeds on folly.(F)

    15All the days of the desponding and afflicted are made evil [by anxious thoughts and forebodings], but he who has a glad heart has a continual feast [regardless of circumstances].

    16Better is little with the reverent, worshipful fear of the Lord than great and rich treasure and trouble with it.(G)

    17Better is a dinner of herbs where love is than a fatted ox and hatred with it.(H)

    18A hot-tempered man stirs up strife, but he who is slow to anger appeases contention.

    19The way of the sluggard is overgrown with thorns [it pricks, lacerates, and entangles him], but the way of the righteous is plain and raised like a highway.

    20A wise son makes a glad father, but a self-confident and foolish man despises his mother and puts her to shame.

    21Folly is pleasure to him who is without heart and sense, but a man of understanding walks uprightly [making straight his course].(I)

    22Where there is no counsel, purposes are frustrated, but with many counselors they are accomplished.

    23A man has joy in making an apt answer, and a word spoken at the right moment--how good it is!

    24The path of the wise leads upward to life, that he may avoid [the gloom] in the depths of Sheol (Hades, the place of the dead).(J)

    25The Lord tears down the house of the proud, but He makes secure the boundaries of the [consecrated] widow.

    26The thoughts of the wicked are shamefully vile and exceedingly offensive to the Lord, but the words of the pure are pleasing words to Him.

    27He who is greedy for unjust gain troubles his own household, but he who hates bribes will live.(K)

    28The mind of the [uncompromisingly] righteous studies how to answer, but the mouth of the wicked pours out evil things.(L)

    29The Lord is far from the wicked, but He hears the prayer of the [consistently] righteous (the upright, in right standing with Him).

    30The light in the eyes [of him whose heart is joyful] rejoices the hearts of others, and good news nourishes the bones.

    31The ear that listens to the reproof [that leads to or gives] life will remain among the wise.

    32He who refuses and ignores instruction and correction despises himself, but he who heeds reproof gets understanding.

    33The reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord brings instruction in Wisdom, and humility comes before honor.

Verse three really stuck with me today... I think that sometimes many of us forget that God is always watching.  On my drive in this morning I was listening to a radio show and the Pastor said "Do you think that when you repented for what you did was the first that God heard about it."  I had to chuckle because its so true, I think when you really come into the realization that God is always watching then you monitor your behavior as such.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 30, 2009)

*Proverbs 15:1*
 1 A gentle answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.
 This scripture reminds me of my son, my Mom and the Children of Israel. My little boy learned this scripture and everytime he didn't fuss or argue with his sister he would shake his head and look at me while quoting it. It was too cute.
*Numbers 14:1-4
*1 That night all the people of the community raised their voices and wept aloud. 2 All the Israelites grumbled against Moses and Aaron, and the whole assembly said to them, "If only we had died in Egypt! Or in this desert! 3 Why is the LORD bringing us to this land only to let us fall by the sword? Our wives and children will be taken as plunder. Wouldn't it be better for us to go back to Egypt?"
 4 And they said to each other, "We should choose a leader and go back to Egypt." 
*Numbers 14:26-35*
 26 The LORD said to Moses and Aaron: 27 "How long will this wicked community grumble against me? I have heard the complaints of these grumbling Israelites. 28 So tell them, 'As surely as I live, declares the LORD, I will do to you the very things I heard you say: 29 In this desert your bodies will fall—every one of you twenty years old or more who was counted in the census and who has grumbled against me. 30 Not one of you will enter the land I swore with uplifted hand to make your home, except Caleb son of Jephunneh and Joshua son of Nun. 31 As for your children that you said would be taken as plunder, I will bring them in to enjoy the land you have rejected. 32 But you—your bodies will fall in this desert. 33 Your children will be shepherds here for forty years, suffering for your unfaithfulness, until the last of your bodies lies in the desert. 34 For forty years—one year for each of the forty days you explored the land—you will suffer for your sins and know what it is like to have me against you.' 35 I, the LORD, have spoken, and I will surely do these things to this whole wicked community, which has banded together against me. They will meet their end in this desert; here they will die." 

Lastly the Lord and Momma are right...If you can't say anything good don't say anything at all.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted in a few days but I'm still reading.  My energy has been low.  I just posted about it in the pray request thread so please pray that God continues to strengthen me.  I want to finish this challenge.

I know we're past chapter 14 but I just wanted to post about a scripture that stood out to me.  It's verse 9 and it reads...

 9 Fools make fun of guilt,
      but the godly acknowledge it and seek reconciliation.

I think this is an important scripture for all Christians.  As Christians, we must have a conscience and must experience guilt.  To me, if we don't experience it then our ears are not in tuned with God.  I'm not talking about the type of guilt that leaves you so down and feeling so unworthy that you get depressed because that's just the devil trying to keep you from God.   I'm talking about that little voice that tells you when you've done something wrong. That nagging feeling you get when you know you've hurt someone's feeling and you need to apologize.  Those small feelings of guilt that remind us that our behavior may not be in line with God's will.  I think those feelings are God tapping us on the shoulder, it's His voice whispering in our ears telling us we need to do better.  And here in Proverbs 14:9, it tells us that the godly should acknowledge it and seek reconciliation meaning we need to hear God's voice AND obey it.  

I'm so thankful for this scripture.  It's a reminder to me that I need to be constantly only my toes.  I can't shrug off those little feelings of guilt.  They are there for a reason.  To ignore them is to ignore God.  This scripture is very powerful!


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 1, 2009)

Proverbs 16:1,3
 1 Mortals make elaborate plans, but God has the last word. 
 3 Put God in charge of your work, then what you've planned will take place. 
This brought to mind The Tower Of Babel
Genesis 11:1-9
 1-2 At one time, the whole Earth spoke the same language. It so happened that as they moved out of the east, they came upon a plain in the land of Shinar and settled down. 
 3 They said to one another, "Come, let's make bricks and fire them well." They used brick for stone and tar for mortar. 
 4 Then they said, "Come, let's build ourselves a city and a tower that reaches Heaven. Let's make ourselves famous so we won't be scattered here and there across the Earth." 
 5 God came down to look over the city and the tower those people had built. 
 6-9 God took one look and said, "One people, one language; why, this is only a first step. No telling what they'll come up with next—they'll stop at nothing! Come, we'll go down and garble their speech so they won't understand each other." Then God scattered them from there all over the world. And they had to quit building the city. That's how it came to be called Babel, because there God turned their language into "babble." From there God scattered them all over the world. 

I trust that if I hand over my life to Him, even if He doesn't tell me directly with words, He will guide me.  
Reminiscing remembering you in prayer.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 1, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I haven't posted in a few days but I'm still reading. My energy has been low. I just posted about it in the pray request thread so please pray that God continues to strengthen me. I want to finish this challenge.


 
Hi Reminiscing - 
I will keep you in my prayers Sis.

May the Lord renew your strength. And in the name of Jesus bind the spirit of heaviness and clothed you with the garment of praise and the oil of joy. 

May God give you peace that surpasses all understanding that will guard your heart and mind. And I pray that you will find rest and comfort in the presence of the living God :Rose:.

And remember you already have your sword which is the word of God. 

~God Bless.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 1, 2009)

Proverbs 16:20

20He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good: and whoso trusteth in the LORD, happy is he. 

The Lord had to teach me how to handle matters wisely in Corporate America. There are so many personal agendas, motives, different personalities, and character flaws in the work place. And it was definitely a culture shock for me. Through prayer and meditation on God's word, the Lord guided me on how to succeed and receive promotions in the midst of chaos.

Recently I re-read the story of Nehemiah. And this proverbs' verse made me think on how wisely Nehemiah prayed and sought the Lord to rebuild the walls of Jerusalem. Despite opposition and threats the Lord guided Nehemiah and gave him favor with the King. 

Not only did the King approve of rebuilding the walls but he also wrote letters to the governors to provide supplies and an army of officers on Nehemiah's behalf.

Overall, when we pray, seek the Lord, and meditate on His word, God will give us wisdom and direction on how to handle difficult and challenging situations.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 3, 2009)

Today's challenge is on Proverbs Chapter 18 !

Prroverbs 18:24
*24*A man that hath friends must shew himself friendly: and *there is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother.*

This verse stood out to me because I know in the presence of the Lord there is fullness of joy! I can attest that Jesus is not only my Lord & Savior but my friend that will stick closer than a brother.

The nature of mankind is imperfect. Therefore, it's inevitable not to experience some form of betrayal, disappointment, and heartache.  However, with Jesus He can make all things new; restore my soul, mend my broken-heart, heal my body, minister to my spirit, comfort me in distress, and give me peace of mind. The bottom line is that He will never leave me nor forsake me.

Likewise, I thank the Lord for teaching me how to be a friend, and blessing me with genuine / sincere friendships.

I read a quote that stated: _"A true friend is not a friend for what he can get out of it, but what he can give into it."_

In the past, I used the word friend to loosely. Now I'm grateful to have true friends that:

1. Will Celebrate and Rejoice with me when I receive a blessing or reward.

2. Are already standing with a helping hand before I can ask them for   
    help.

3. Are Trustworthy

4. Will Pull me to the side and respectfully tell me when I'm wrong or out  
    of character.

5. Will Intercede for me in prayer.

6. Have Positive Energy, Encouraging.

I realize that true friends doesn't come by that often so that's why I hold on to them and show my gratitude!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm still catching up.  Here's my favorite verse from Chapter 16...

7 When people’s lives please the Lord,
*even their enemies* are at peace with them.

I have proven this over and over again in my career.  I have faced so much adversity being a young black women in a decision-making position.  My decisions and actions are often questioned by others and the enemy at times seems to take residence in my office.  But over and over again I have overcome all adversity through prayer and seeking God.  I keep a small new testament bible in my desk flipped open to Psalms 35 which asks God to fight against those who fight against me.  I stay humble and respectful to my co-workers through it all and by the time God is done with them, all negative actions from them have ceased and their attitudes towards me are nothing but peaceful.  I have watched God turn the most hostile environment for me into the most peaceful one.  His Word is true!  When you please God he will protect you and comfort you through everything.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 3, 2009)

Chapter 17...

9 Love prospers when a fault is forgiven,
      but dwelling on it separates close friends.

 10 A single rebuke does more for a person of understanding
      than a hundred lashes on the back of a fool.

I think these two scriptures are the key to great communication with others.  We all have faults and to examine others' faults more closely than ours is wrong.  I know sometimes we correct the ones we love and we repeat our words of correction to them over and over because we don't want to see them mess up again but rubbing it in is sometimes more damaging than watching them repeat the same mistake.  If we're constantly reminding them of their wrong, how can they move on?  We need to forgive and keep moving.  After all, part of life is falling and getting back up even if you fall twice from the same mistake.  However, we do have to protect ourselves as well.  If the hurt that was brought from the mistake was so great that you have no choice but to end the friendship, then do so but as you move on please do forgive.  I don't believe it's a sin to end friendships but the Bible is clear that it is a sin to not forgive.  Don't let hurt keep you from the blessings of God.

This is truly a message for me as I have been hurt so many times in life but I thank God that he is giving me the strength to look past the hurt and keep loving.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 3, 2009)

Chapter 18...

I had to go back to the good old Kings James Version to quote this because I love the way it's written!

22*Whoso findeth a wife findeth a good thing*, and obtaineth favour of the LORD. 

I think this is every christian single woman's motto (or at least it's mine ).  This is all I need to know that I should wait on God for my husband.  He who finds a wife finds a good thing and I KNOW I am a good thing!  God is my father and he makes all things GREAT!!!  God doesn't make mistakes and that includes making me.  Sorry if I sound a little conceited right now  but God told me that he made me great and I AM WORTH WAITING FOR!!!  If I don't believe it who will?

Amen for this scripture!  It is my motivation.  I believe my husband is out there looking for me and I want to be deeply rooted in God's word when he finds me.  In the meantime I'm patiently waiting .  And here's what I'm jamming to as I wait...  

Fred Hammond's "They That Wait"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wcdY2v5Kio


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 3, 2009)

Chapter 19.  YAY!!!  I'm back on schedule!  

3 People ruin their lives by their own foolishness
      and then are angry at the Lord.

I'm sad to say but I have been here several times.  I went through a TERRIBLE break up a few years ago and during my healing process I blamed God for everything.  I was so angry with God.  I felt I didn't deserve any of the pain I was enduring.  The anger just drove me further and further away from Him but I am so thankful that God is not afraid of our anger.  He loved me despite some of the things I said and he never let me go.  Once I made it to the other side of my journey, I realized that in my anger I felt like God had forsaken me when actually he was carrying me.  When I look back on how down I was, there was now way that I was getting up and going to work every day on my own.  There was no way that I was living, breathing, and functioning on my own.  There was now way that I was fighting the devil's thoughts of suicide on my own.  I'm so thankful that even when I gave up on myself, God never gave up on me.

Now that I've given everything to God and all the hurt has been replaced with joy, I now know that that relationship was not ordained by God.  My own foolish decisions had led me to all that hurt and pain and then I had the nerves to blame God for it.  

Thank you Lord for your mercy and for your forgiveness!  Without it I would be lost forever.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 4, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm still catching up. Here's my favorite verse from Chapter 16...
> 
> ...


 
I can truly relate. God is awesome!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Friday!

Proverbs 19:20-21

*20*Hear counsel, receive instruction, and accept correction, that you may be wise in the time to come. 

*21*Many plans are in a man's mind, but it is the Lord's purpose for him that will stand.

When I operate out of the Will of God I struggle vigorously. My mind is not at ease but rather in a state of confusion. I easily succumb to the spirit of fear. It feels as though I cannot get ahead despite my efforts.

However, when I surrender and seek the Lord for counsel, and do what He purposed in my heart, life becomes a lot easier. Although trials and tribulations may still come, I'm much more confident of the outcome. I have peace of mind knowing that if the Lord led me here then He will protect and make provision for me!


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sorry I did Psalms 19 this am instead of Proverbs 19. Mistake ....I think not. I'm going to post Psalms and I'll post Proverbs alittle later.



Psalms 19:12 (New Living Translation)
 12 How can I know all the sins lurking in my heart?
      Cleanse me from these hidden faults.
Amazing! Gods knows everything. There is nothing hidden from him. Sometimes I don't know what is bothering me or why I feel or react or act a certain way to situations or things. But my Heavenly Father knows. He has placed his finger dead center on my issues many times. How is it that we don't know something about ourselves? The heart is more complicated than the mind, I think.I know whats on my mind, it's right there. But the heart, things can be hidden or push so far back.
Luke 18:18-23 (New International Version)
The Rich Ruler 
 18A certain ruler asked him, "Good teacher, what must I do to inherit eternal life?" 
 19"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good—except God alone. 20You know the commandments: 'Do not commit adultery, do not murder, do not steal, do not give false testimony, honor your father and mother.'[a]" 
 21"All these I have kept since I was a boy," he said. 
 22When Jesus heard this, he said to him, "You still lack one thing. Sell everything you have and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in heaven. Then come, follow me." 
 23When he heard this, he became very sad, because he was a man of great wealth.
Do you think that this rich ruler even knew that was in his heart? I don't think so. He thought he was doing well (and so did I...at first) thats probably why he presented that question to our Lord.
Psalm 19:12 How can I know all the sins lurking in my heart? Cleanse me from these hidden faults. Hallelujah


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 4, 2009)

ms.mimi said:


> *I'm sorry I did Psalms 19 this am instead of Proverbs 19.* *Mistake ....I think not.* I'm going to post Psalms and I'll post Proverbs alittle later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ms.Mimi - thank you for sharing! 

It's not by accident that you studied Psalm 19 instead of Proverbs 19. You ministered to me . And I agree that the heart is deceitful and much can be hidden in there. 

Every so often I have to read Psalm 51 and ask the Lord to _create in me a clean heart and renew a right spirit within me._

_Psalm 51_
 *1*Have mercy upon me, O God, according to thy lovingkindness: according unto the multitude of thy tender mercies blot out my transgressions. 

*2*Wash me throughly from mine iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin. 

 *3*For I acknowledge my transgressions: and my sin is ever before me. 

*4*Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight: that thou mightest be justified when thou speakest, and be clear when thou judgest. 

*5*Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me. 

 *6*Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom. 

*7*Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean: wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow. 

*8*Make me to hear joy and gladness; that the bones which thou hast broken may rejoice. 

*9*Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities. 

*10*Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me. 

*11*Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me. 

*12*Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit. 

*13*Then will I teach transgressors thy ways; and sinners shall be converted unto thee. 

*14*Deliver me from bloodguiltiness, O God, thou God of my salvation: and my tongue shall sing aloud of thy righteousness. 

*15*O Lord, open thou my lips; and my mouth shall shew forth thy praise. 

*16*For thou desirest not sacrifice; else would I give it: thou delightest not in burnt offering. 

*17*The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit: a broken and a contrite heart, O God, thou wilt not despise.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 6, 2009)

Proverbs 20:27

 27The spirit of man is the candle of the LORD, searching all the inward parts of the belly. 

Proverbs 21:2-3

*2*Every way of a man is right in his own eyes: but the LORD pondereth the hearts. 

*3*To do justice and judgment is more acceptable to the LORD than sacrifice. 

God is a spirit, and He connects with our spirit (inner man). In order for me to know what is really inside of me (inner man), I need to connect with God. He will then reveal those hidden and deep things that are embedded in my heart.

I do not know if I'm operating in the Will of God if I do not commune with Him, pray, and meditate on His word daily. Our culture and environment has a lot of influence on how we live, how we think, and what we perceive to be truth.

I may think what I'm doing is great because it's appeasing to the eyes of man. However, when I allow the Lord to examine my heart, He may see things differently. His ways are not my ways, nor the ways of this world. And His thoughts are not my thoughts, nor the thoughts of this world.

King Saul thought it was appropriate to do the job that only the priest should have done. Samuel had told Saul to wait seven days at Gilgal. At the end of seven days Samuel would come and offer sacrifices and give Saul further instructions. Well, Saul waited and Samuel still hasn't arrived. 

Saul became nervous because the people started to scatter. Therefore, he took it upon himself to do the job of the priest, sacrificial burnt offering. Just as he finished with the burnt offering Samuel had arrived. Samuel let it be known that Saul had sinned. He was disobedient and his sacrifice was worthless in the eyes of God. Yet, Saul thought he was doing a good thing.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Chapter 20...

24 The Lord directs our steps,
      so why try to understand everything along the way?

I need to post this up somewhere in my apartment where I can see it everyday.  Worrying is trying to understand God's plan and at times not believing that He has a plan.  I used to be an intense worrier but thank God, he's been giving me the strength to just accept his will no matter how hard it may be to step out on faith.  This scripture is my new motto.  Why try to make sense of it all when we can just leave it all in God's hands?  Love it!!!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 7, 2009)

Proverbs 22...

6 Direct your children onto the right path,
      and when they are older, they will not leave it.

This is so true!  I thank God for allowing me to be raised in a Christian home.  His word was rooted in me from a young age and even when I faced trials as an adult and at times doubted God, I never gave up on him completely.  Even when I felt lost, I still went to church.  

I remember as a young child an older saint told me never ever stop going to church.  Even if you've strayed from God and your feet will only carry you as far as the back bench then come and sit on that back bench.  Even if your lips won't part to let you sing the hymns, then fine sit there and be silent but you MUST come and be in the presence of the Lord.  God's love is so powerful that eventually something said, something sung or something done in service will knock you off your feet and you will come back to God humble as a baby seeking to start over.  

Those are true words of wisdom spoken to me as a young child and they have stayed with me to this day.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Morning!

Proverbs 22:5, 10, 24, and 25

*5* In the paths of the wicked lie thorns and snares, 
       but he who guards his soul stays far from them. 

*10* Drive out the mocker, and out goes strife; 
       quarrels and insults are ended. 

*24* Do not make friends with a hot-tempered man, 
       do not associate with one easily angered, 
*25* or you may learn his ways 
       and get yourself ensnared. 

Proverbs 23:6-7

*6*Eat not the bread of him who has a hard, grudging, and envious eye, neither desire his dainty foods;

 *7*For as he thinks in his heart, so is he. As one who reckons, he says to you, eat and drink, yet his heart is not with you.

I truly appreciate these proverbs! It encourages me to _only_ establish and welcome healthy and sensible relationships.

At times my compassion and empathy for others can get in the way, and deceive me into giving someone the benefit of the doubt. When in reality their heart is far from me.

I thought about the history between King Saul and David. King Saul was jealous of David. His jealousy turned into anger and hatred. I believe it started with the women of Israel singing _“Saul has slain his thousands, but David his ten thousands….”_ From that day forward King Saul _“eyed David.” _

On several occasions King Saul tried to kill David directly. At this point, David had enough sense to leave the city. However, that was not enough for Saul. He had to hunt David down like a mad dog. In one incident, David had an opportunity to kill Saul but he spared him his life. Saul wept, and gave a phony repentance. He called David his _“Son”_ and said _“You are more righteous than I. You have done good and I have done evil….You deserve to be King.”_

Not to long afterwards, King Saul was back to his old ways in an attempt to kill David again. I should not have been surprised because Saul’s heart was never with David. As the proverb states: _he says to you, eat and drink, yet his heart is not with you._

David had forgiven Saul but he used wisdom, discernment, and discretion, to stay away from him.


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone!  Sorry- I fell off but I'm back...

Proverbs 23 is full of goodies- great topics for discussion (spanking, drinking).  

Anyway, I really like verse 23: 

*Buy the truth, and sell it not; also wisdom, and instruction, and understanding.* 

To me that means these things are so valuable that once you have them, you should treasure them- they shouldn't be exchanged or compromised.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm behind! 

Here's the verse that stood out to me from Ch 20:

*22* Do not say, "I'll pay you back for this wrong!" 
       Wait for the LORD, and he will deliver you. 

Lord knows there's someone who has done me SO WRONG, but in this season I believe the Lord is showing me how to forgive him (even though this person doesn't even think he's done anything wrong) and watch HIM handle it. As my best friend told me right after the worst incident "let your Father handle it."

I am waiting on the Lord, and confident that vengeance is His, and He will execute it in His perfect timing.  Oh, I guess I shouldn't be gloating.  In my defense I am praying for forgiveness every day.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm behind!
> 
> Here's the verse that stood out to me from Ch 20:
> 
> ...


 
Amen Sis. I'm praying for you. I truly understand how you feel .

Remember what happened to Joseph!?! He was envied and sold into slavery by his own brothers, lied on by Potiphar's wife, and innocently sent to prison. Yet, the bible states after every incident _"But the Lord was with him."_

So I'm saying to you Butterfly08 *"But the Lord is with you."* Like Joseph, what the enemy meant for evil, the Lord will turn it around for your good!

Proverbs 3:5-7:Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 9, 2009)

Morning!

Proverbs 24:3-5

*3*Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established: 

*4*And by knowledge shall the chambers be filled with all precious and pleasant riches. 

*5*A wise man is strong; yea, a man of knowledge increaseth strength. 

For me I’m going to consider my _house_ as my “soul.”  The more I study God’s word and spend time with Him; I’m building up my _house_ (soul). I’m allowing the Lord to establish my ways and to sustain me on solid foundation.

Indeed, the Lord is filling my spirit with His treasures. The wisdom, knowledge, and understanding that I’m receiving by the power of the Holy Spirit in this challenge are priceless. It humbly brings me joy.

His word has strengthened and humbled me. It taught me how to persevere when unexpected things occurred in my life a few weeks ago. The Lord’s grace has been sufficient for me. 2 Corinth 12:19

I was at one of my weakest points but felt strong. I realized then that it’s not I who lives but Christ who lives inside of me; that is able to do exceedingly, abundantly, and above all that I can ever ask or think of .


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 9, 2009)

Proverbs 19:2
2Desire without knowledge is not good, and to be overhasty is to sin and miss the mark.
Brings to mind.....
Proverbs 15:22 Without counsel plans fail,but with many advisers they succeed.
Luke 14:31-32 
 31 “Or what king would go to war against another king without first sitting down with his counselors to discuss whether his army of 10,000 could defeat the 20,000 soldiers marching against him? 32 And if he can’t, he will send a delegation to discuss terms of peace while the enemy is still far away. 
I have a relative going through some serious things right now and I just pray they use wisdom , cost counting and heeding the advice of wise counsel.
Proverbs 23:12 Give yourselves to disciplined instruction; open your ears to tested knowledge. 
Discipline and tested ......these words really jumped out at me.

Discipline
-systematic instruction given to a disciple ( systematic 1. having, showing, or involving a system, method, or plan )
-training to act in accordance with rules
- to bring to a state of order and obedience by training and control. 
I won't quote scripture on this because I think Jesus demostrated this 24/7/365! But I could go from Genesis to Revelations on this one.

tested
-the means by which the presence, quality, or genuineness of anything is determined
-to subject to a test of any kind
-a set of questions, problems, or the like, used as a means of evaluating the abilities, aptitudes, skills, or performance of an individual or group; examination
1 John 4:1 Dear friends, do not believe everyone who claims to speak by the Spirit. You must *test* them to see if the spirit they have comes from God. For there are many false prophets in the world. 
And I love the way the Lord encourages us to test Him and try Him in tithing.
Malachi 3:10  Bring all the tithes into the storehouse so there will be enough food in my Temple. If you do,” says the Lord of Heaven’s Armies, “I will open the windows of heaven for you. I will pour out a blessing so great you won’t have enough room to take it in! *Try it*! *Put me to the test! *


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 9, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Morning!
> 
> Proverbs 24:3-5
> 
> ...


I feel the same way! And its the building (upward construction) that is just so exciting! This Proverb reminds me so much of Proverbs 9:1 Wisdom has built her house; she has hewn out its seven pillars. It was the pillars I just had to research. I was so intrigued by them. With Proverbs 24:3 it's by understanding it is established: 
established-to bring about
That reminds me no matter how excited I get about the house I must have a firm, solid understanding as my tool.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm behind!
> 
> Here's the verse that stood out to me from Ch 20:
> 
> ...



Butterfly- I completely understand you on this.  Sometimes our enemies fight us so hard that when God steps in and we become victorious how can we NOT smile?  It's hard not to want to see that person suffer as much as we did.  I can't lie there have been a few times when I sat back and smiled when my enemies fell, even got a good laugh in too , but the Word speaks against it in Chapter 24...

17 Don’t rejoice when your enemies fall;
      don’t be happy when they stumble.
 18 *For the Lord will be displeased with you
      and will turn his anger away from them.*

Verse 18 is what we need to remember.  We don't want to lose our blessing because we failed to remain humble.  I would hate for God to turn the anger that he had for my enemies onto me.    That is not a good look!  I think it's ok for us to be relieved and feel victorious that we have won the battle but we'll have to keep the gloating to a minimum.  The most I do nowadays is just shake my head and say my favorite line "God don't like ugly" then I keep it moving.


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 9, 2009)

Proverbs 24: 33, 34.

*v33 Yet a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep: 

v34 So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth; and thy want as an armed man.*

Aha!  Cure for any of my laziness...  

Seriously, I think we can apply these verses to anything- especially 'sleeping' instead of studying the Word and just missing opportunities to talk with God.  The poverty that will come will strip you of everything- could be your priceless salvation.  

I'm taking this one to heart.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 10, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Butterfly- I completely understand you on this. Sometimes our enemies fight us so hard that when God steps in and we become victorious how can we NOT smile? It's hard not to want to see that person suffer as much as we did. I can't lie there have been a few times when I sat back and smiled when my enemies fell, even got a good laugh in too , but the Word speaks against it in Chapter 24...
> 
> 17 Don’t rejoice when your enemies fall;
> don’t be happy when they stumble.
> ...


 
Thank you - I knew there was a warning against gloating but couldn't remember the verse. Truth be told, as terrible as this person is, I don't wish him harm, I just wish he'd stop tormenting me!  Unfortunately circumstances have us bound together....for a time. Trusting and believing in God for deliverance, and I'm committing now to continue praying for him.  I don't want to, but I know that God wants me to. 



PinkPebbles said:


> Amen Sis. I'm praying for you. I truly understand how you feel .
> 
> Remember what happened to Joseph!?! He was envied and sold into slavery by his own brothers, lied on by Potiphar's wife, and innocently sent to prison. Yet, the bible states after every incident _"But the Lord was with him."_
> 
> ...


 
Amen. God is with us from the pit to the palace. I am learning to trust God even more during my pit seasons. That's when I have no choice but to wallow in self-pity, or draw closer to Him and watch my faith grow.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

Proverbs 25:2, 27

*2*It is the glory of God to conceal a thing: but the honour of kings is to search out a matter. 

*27*It is not good to eat much honey: so for men to search their own glory is not glory. 

VERSE 2
I believe God wants us, and especially those who are in authority to seek out truth and righteousness in every situation. It is for our benefit. However, it is the Lord that makes the final decision and judgment in every case. 

The Almighty God is still in control. He judges, rule over all, and His purpose will prevail. At the end of every good thing He will ultimately receive the glory!

VERSE 27
The Lord created glory in the same way He created and fashioned man. Man cannot create man, in the same way man cannot create glory. 

It could be a clone, and copy, but it’s not the real thing!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

The scripture that stuck out to me last night is on the topic of humbleness.

Proverbs 25
 6 Don’t demand an audience with the king
      or push for a place among the great.
 7 It’s better to wait for an invitation to the head table
      than to be sent away in public disgrace.

I read the New Living Translation Version and the footnotes let me to this scripture in Luke.

Luke 14...
7When he noticed how the guests picked the places of honor at the table, he told them this parable: 
8"When someone invites you to a wedding feast, do not take the place of honor, for a person more distinguished than you may have been invited. 
9If so, the host who invited both of you will come and say to you, 'Give this man your seat.' Then, humiliated, you will have to take the least important place. 
10But when you are invited, take the lowest place, so that when your host comes, he will say to you, 'Friend, move up to a better place.' Then you will be honored in the presence of all your fellow guests. 
11*For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted.*"

I love this parable and I think it speaks not just about humility but about letting our light shine.  We don't need to walk about being boastful about being Christians.  If we focus on letting our light shine then it will speak for itself.  Others will know we walk with God before we even open our mouths.  

I like the last line in Luke because if reminds me that I need to constantly check myself because if I don't humble myself then someone else will. And, I certainly don't want that embarrassment .


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 10, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Proverbs 25:2, 27
> 
> ...


 
Slightly OT: I love this- when Queen Esther says this in One Night with the King!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 10, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The scripture that stuck out to me last night is on the topic of humbleness.
> 
> ...


 
! Thank you.

I'm going to an event this weekend and a lot of well known and influential people will be there. I already told my friend that I'm not trying to be in the lime light . It's best if we wait until we are approached before we become engaged....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Friday!

Proverbs 26…Indeed Profound! I practically highlighted the whole chapter!

Proverbs 26:4-5 I’d like to memorize and keep close to my heart. It would definitely help me to avoid unnecessary contention.  

4Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest thou also be like unto him. 

5Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own conceit. 

Throughout Proverbs the word Fool is mentioned a lot; As well as, the Simple and Scorner.  The more I studied; I realized that these words do not have the same meaning.

From my understanding, the word _Fool_ described in the bible is one who rejects knowledge and understanding. The _Simple_ is one who is naïve and hasn’t been exposed to the truth. The _Scorner _is a mocker, one who makes fun of others belief.

ETA: Sadly, I have played each one of these roles. But God be the glory...Now that I know better and have learned; I was able to do better.  

VERSE 4
I understand this to mean, answer not in the same manner as a fool, or you will also look like a fool. A fool can be full of sarcasm. He or she most likely already knows the answer but refuse to accept it. At this point, their hidden agenda is to stir up strife.

VERSE 5
If one must answer a fool, answer with reproof and facts. Don’t disgrace yourself by stepping down to their level in an argument. 
Unfortunately, there are some people at my job that can be labeled as a fool; rejecting the very knowledge and sound proof evidence that is presented before them. I’ve learned it’s best to state the facts and keep it moving! Some people just love drama…..


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 12, 2009)

Proverbs 27:17

17Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend. 

I believe we do this in the Christian forum; and in this challenge.

I heard a Pastor on television say; the body of Christ is like bricks. A single brick is good but you can accomplish a lot more with other bricks. As brick stack on top of bricks, a strong firm house can be built. 

Ladies, we are like bricks! Each day we continue to add brick upon bricks, layer after layers to each one of our houses (soul). As a result, we become stronger and wiser.

I also believe that our associations play a major role and have a lot of influence on our walk, growth, and devotion with the Lord. 

When I’m down, you can lift me up. When you are down, I can lift you up. Sometimes we need that prayer partner, and or study partner as we approach new seasons in our lives. 

May we continue to sharpen each other’s iron as we grow in the Lord :Rose:.


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 14, 2009)

Good morning everyone!

Proverbs 28: 13

*He that covereth his sins shall not prosper: but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy.*

This reminds me of another text *"If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us of our sins and cleanse us from all unrighteousness." *

Being in denial is never a good thing for moving forward.  Admittance is always the first step.  To me what this text is saying is that for us to prosper in our Christian walk, we must admit that we need God- covering up our weaknesses doesn't help us.  He knows them anyway.  But confessing allows us to receive mercy- forgiveness and His help to be free.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Proverbs 26 was loaded with wisdom for me on dealing with a particular person who constantly says mean words to me (or at times says thing that appear to be nice but the underlying message is mean) and then when I confront him about it, his response is always "I was just joking."  I truly believe his words are not jokes because jokes are not supposed to hurt. They are supposed to make you laugh.  And just as I was trying to figure out how to explain that to him for the 100th time, along comes this scripture...

Proverbs 26:
18 Just as damaging
      as a madman shooting a deadly weapon
 19 is someone who lies to a friend
      and then says, “I was only joking.”

 24 *People may cover their hatred with pleasant words,
      but they’re deceiving you*.
 25 They pretend to be kind, but don’t believe them.
*Their hearts are full of many evils.*
 26 While their hatred may be concealed by trickery,
      their wrongdoing will be exposed in public.

These scriptures explain EXACTLY what I feel is the truth to my situation with this guy.  I've told my mother several times that I think his harsh words are just his hatred for himself reflected on me.  It's that age old line, "misery loves company."  He is very unhappy with life while I on the other hand am not always bouncing off the wall with excitement but it is very obvious that I am content with life.  I have a lot of joy in my heart and it shows because I'm always smiling.  

Then going back to verse 20 it says...
20 Fire goes out without wood,
      and *quarrels disappear when gossip stops*.

The footnotes in the New Living Translation explain that gossip in this scripture just doesn't refer to passing on rumors about someone.  It includes constantly complaining about someone as well.  I am guilty of this so from Proverbs 26, I've learned that this guys words are definitely not about me.  They are a reflection of his own hatred AND I need to stop fueling the situation by constantly complaining about him.  The complaining causes us to hold on to the situation and the hurt feelings rather than letting them  go.

I refuse to let this guy steal my joy so I've decided that I'm going to reflect on these scriptures every time I think about him now.  And, I don't need to try and explain why his "jokes" hurt any more because the Word is true and it's speaks for itself.  The next time he bothers me, I'm going to write down these scriptures and hand it to him.  The rest will be between him and God.

I'm so impressed with Proverbs.  I feel like I can find the answer to anything in this book!


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Ooo... good one!  That chapter was just for you Reminiscing!  You're right- all the advice for life seems to be found in Proverbs.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 14, 2009)

Proverbs 28

 1 The wicked run away when no one is chasing them,
      but *the godly are as bold as lions*.

This is so true.  I've noticed the stronger I grow in the Word, the less fears I have.  A few years ago after being in a bad car accident, I developed a fear of driving (even though I wasn't the one driving at the time of the accident).  The fear wasn't bad enough that I stopped driving but when I would drive, the whole time I would be very tense.  It was like I was holding my heart in my hands.  The same thing happened with flying.  I experienced a VERY bad flight while traveling abroad where the power briefly went out in the cabin and the plane dropped a few feet.  The whole plane went silent, all you could hear were people using their barf bags .  I prayed so hard that we would land safely and thank God we did but it left me with a terrible fear of flying.  And just like with my driving, I still flew but I was a wreck every time I boarded a flight.  From the time we took off to the time we landed, I could feel every heart beat.  And the days leading up to my flight my stomach would be in knots.  erplexed

I am very thankful to say now that after fully recommitting my life to God, I have no fear of driving or flying.  I actually love driving now and I can peacefully sleep through an entire flight without jumping from every slight shake the plane makes.  I believe fear is an tool of the enemy and as Christians we need to be bold as lions just as the Word says.  God's Word and his power gave me healing over my fears.  With God there is victory in everything!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 14, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> *I'm so impressed with Proverbs. I feel like I can find the answer to anything in this book*!


 


JinaRicci said:


> *You're right- all the advice for life seems to be found in Proverbs*.


 
Ladies - I'm in total agreement!

Proverbs is really changing my mindset. I had to go back and read Proverbs 25:28 
*28*He that hath no rule over his own spirit is like a city that is broken down, and without walls.

AND Proverbs 16:20
*20*He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good: and whoso trusteth in the LORD, happy is he. 

My new business partner and I are having some disagreements. For the past month or two we haven't been seeing eye to eye on things. I feel as though I've been doing all the work.

This morning I've received a ridiculous text message from her. My Lord, I'm trying not to blow up. I'm trying not to make irrational decisions based on my emotions. Lord, please grant me temperance, self-control, and peace right now. Let me handle this matter and future matters wisely so good could come from it.

I thank the Lord for Proverbs. Right now I need it, especially these two verses.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 14, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies - I'm in total agreement!
> 
> Proverbs is really changing my mindset. I had to go back and read Proverbs 25:28
> *28*He that hath no rule over his own spirit is like a city that is broken down, and without walls.
> ...



Hey PinkPebbles,

Don't forget Proverbs 3:5-6.  Leave it in God's hands and he will take care of it!  Love ya sis!  

 5  Trust in the LORD with all your heart,    
      And lean not on your own understanding;  
       6  In all your ways acknowledge Him,    
      And He shall direct[a] your paths.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 14, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hey PinkPebbles,
> 
> Don't forget Proverbs 3:5-6. Leave it in God's hands and he will take care of it! Love ya sis!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Sis:heart2:! One of my favorite proverbs.


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 15, 2009)

Proverbs 29:11  A fool gives full vent to his anger, but a wise man keeps himself under control.
Proverbs 29:11 (KJV)
 11A fool uttereth all his mind: but a wise man keepeth it in till afterwards.
Proverbs 29:11 (Msg)
 11 A fool lets it all hang out; a sage quietly mulls it over. 
I love all 3 versions of this scripture. Anything with anger ALWAYS reminds me of 
Genesis 4:6-7
 6 Then the LORD said to Cain, "Why are you angry? Why is your face downcast? 7 If you do what is right, will you not be accepted? But if you do not do what is right, sin is crouching at your door; it desires to have you, but you must master it."
 Everytime I think of that scripture I see (in my mind) a little demon in black with the word 'Sin' on it's shirt couching down by my door ready to pounce on me.....that picture does help!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 15, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies - I feel so much better today!

*Proverbs 29:23*
*23*A man's pride shall bring him low: but honour shall uphold the humble in spirit. 

Last night my business partner and I set aside our pride; worked out our differences, and handled business. I'm truly grateful that we are both women of God that are open to hear from the Lord. We left no room for the enemy to attack us with strife and division. We were smart to recognize that a business / house divided cannot stand.

*Proverbs 30:5*
*5*Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him. 

This verse encouraged and reminded me that God has always been my strong-tower. When it _appears_ that the enemy is running things; God clothes me with his whole armor. The helmet of His salvation, the breastplate of His righteousness, buckles my waist with truth, allows me to carry the shield of faith to be able to quench all the fiery darts of the evil one, and I hold the sword of the spirit which is the word of God.

He has given me a prayer language to walk in the preparation of peace; to be watchful and discerning.

This verse also reminded me throughout the bible God has shown Himself strong in the lives of the Israelites. He fought many battles on their behalf.

God's word was tried and purified in the life of Daniel. Daniel would not bow down or serve any other god. He trusted the Lord so much that He didn't mind the word of God to be tried and proven in the midst of his enemies.

The Babylonians thought by putting Daniel in the den with lions he would be destroyed. But the Lord is faithful to those who sincerely love Him. He is faithful to those who call upon His name unashamed and put their trust in Him. 

The Babylonians hatred and envy towards Daniel led them to plot, scheme, and manipulate the king's judgment. Daniel was thrown in the den with lions. However, the next day Daniel told the king "My God sent an angel and He shut the mouths of the lions. They have not hurt me because I have done nothing wrong."

I'm learning no matter how many lions surround me (and God's children); the Lord will take care of them .


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

My post today is on the same scripture, but different versions of it.  

I first read Proverbs 29:18 a year or so after I graduated from college. My friend and I had both been lamenting over where we were heading with our careers.  We had an abundance of ideas and things we wanted to do that we had no idea where to start.  In a moment of frustration we started saying, maybe it would be easier if we just didn't have so many goals.  If we didn't dream so big then we wouldn't be so disappointed BUT a few days later, my friend found this scripture and she emailed it to me.  

18*Where there is no vision, the people perish*: but he that keepeth the law, happy is he. (KJV)

The first part is what really stuck with me.  We had been complaining about having too many goals when goals and visions are actually a blessing from God.  Having a plan and knowing where you're going is what keeps you alive.

Last night, thanks to this challenge, I was even further educated on this scripture.  I read it in the New Living Translation and the Message Bible.

18 When people do not accept *divine guidance*, they run wild.
      But whoever obeys the law is joyful. (NLT)

18 If people can't see what God is doing,
   they stumble all over themselves;
*But when they attend to what he reveals,
   they are most blessed.* (MSG)

In the NLT version it refers to the visions as "divine guidance."  I love that because it lets me know that my goals cannot come from me, they have to come from God.  I have to ask God to let _HIS_ visions be my visions.  Let me see what he has planned for me.  I have to ask him to speak to me daily so that I know that I'm still on the right path because if I don't adhere to his divine guidance then I will "stumble all over myself" as written in the Message Bible.  But, *Happy* (KJV), *Joyful* (NLT), and *Blessed* (MSG) will l be if I follow the plans God has for me.

I have read this scripture so many times in the past but it was most inspiring to me last night.  God has been speaking to me about 2010.  He has some big plans for me and I pray every night that he will humble me so that I don't trip over myself as these plans go forth.  I also made a list of everything last night and asked him to confirm that these are all in line with his vision.  Anything that he does not confirm will certainly be crossed off the list by January 1st.  I'm determined to start off 2010 in line with the Lord.

PinkPebbles, I can't say it enough.  Thank you so much for this challenge.  It came in perfect timing for me.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 15, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Good Morning Ladies - I feel so much better today!
> 
> *I'm learning no matter how many lions surround me (and God's children); the Lord will take care of them *.



I'm so glad you're feeling better PinkPebbles!  And, I love what you wrote about lions surrounding us.  It's so true!  We are under attack everyday but God will protect us through it all.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 15, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My post today is on the same scripture, but different versions of it.
> 
> ...


 
Reminiscing - I had to log back on tonight because I came across Proverbs 16:3 (amplified). This verse is in line with your entire post!

*3*Roll your works upon the Lord [commit and trust them wholly to Him; He will cause your thoughts to become agreeable to His will, and] so shall your plans be established and succeed.

Sis, you will walk into everything that God has promised you for 2010 . You are a woman after God's own heart!

~Blessings :reddancer:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 15, 2009)

Behind again! 

But here are my favorite 2 verses from Chapter 21:

*1* The king's heart is in the hand of the LORD; 
       he directs it like a watercourse wherever he pleases.
*30* There is no wisdom, no insight, no plan 
       that can succeed against the LORD. 

These verses remind me that no matter how tough the opposition seems, NOTHING can happen that God does not allow. And since all things work out for my good, that means that whatever those in power (or appear to be in power) do, it will benefit me in the end!  That is very encouraging, considering what I am facing right now. Praise God!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 16, 2009)

Morning Ladies!

Today is Dec. 16th and it marks the 31st day of our challenge! 


I had a wonderful experience. As Proverbs 15:30 eloquently states:
 *30*The light in the eyes [of him whose heart is joyful] rejoices the hearts of others, and good news nourishes the bones.

In the presence of the Lord our hearts have been revived; and by the word of God we received nourishment for our souls. Indeed, let us rejoice!

We had some David and Jonathan connections; supernatural connections. This challenge did not happen by accident or coincidence. The Lord revealed to me that Nov and Dec would be critical months for me. I needed to stay focus, and the word of God would help me. Indeed, the word of God kept me through it all.

I thank you all for your participation, love, and prayers. This thread served as support, pillars, and accountability.

Each day I prayed that ALL of us would have a one on one, personal experience with the Lord. He would grant each of us spiritual insight, wisdom, knowledge, and understanding on how to approach life's circumstances. I stood on *James 1:5-6*

*5*If any of you is deficient in wisdom, let him ask of [b]the giving God [Who gives] to everyone liberally and ungrudgingly, without reproaching or faultfinding, and it will be given him. 

*6*Only it must be in faith that he asks with no wavering (no hesitating, no doubting).

And *Proverbs 1:23*

*23*If you will turn (repent) and give heed to my reproof, behold, I [[d]Wisdom] will pour out my spirit upon you, I will make my words known to you.(E)

Lastly *Ephesians 1:17-21*

*17*[For I always pray to] the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, that He may grant you a spirit of wisdom and revelation [of insight into mysteries and secrets] in the [deep and intimate] knowledge of Him, 


*18*By having the eyes of your heart flooded with light, so that you can know and understand the hope to which He has called you, and how rich is His glorious inheritance in the saints (His set-apart ones), 

*19*And [so that you can know and understand] what is the immeasurable and unlimited and surpassing greatness of His power in and for us who believe, as demonstrated in the working of His mighty strength, 

*20*Which He exerted in Christ when He raised Him from the dead and seated Him at His [own] right hand in the heavenly [places],  
*21*Far above all rule and authority and power and dominion and every name that is named [above every title that can be conferred], not only in this age and in this world, but also in the age and the world which are to come.

I love you all like sisters :heart2:! I hope you have a *Merry Christmas* and a *Prosperous 2010*!

I will be back to post my insights on Proverbs 31.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 16, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Reminiscing - I had to log back on tonight because I came across Proverbs 16:3 (amplified). This verse is in line with your entire post!
> 
> *3*Roll your works upon the Lord [commit and trust them wholly to Him; He will cause your thoughts to become agreeable to His will, and] so shall your plans be established and succeed.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for writing this!  

You are a woman after God's on heart too for being obedient and following his direction to start this challenge.  You will be greatly blessed for this!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 16, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Behind again!
> 
> But here are my favorite 2 verses from Chapter 21:
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing up this scripture.  I'm gonna have to go back and highlight it in my Bible.  I like it!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 16, 2009)

Several verses in Proverbs 31 stood out to me.

Proverbs 31:10
*10*Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies. 

A virtuous woman is a godly woman. She is godly because she demonstrates the characteristics of one that has the fruit of the spirit. The bible tells us that we will know them by their fruit. *Galatians 5:22-26*

*22*But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, 


*23*Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law. 

*24*And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and lusts. 

*25*If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.  
*26*Let us not be desirous of vain glory, provoking one another, envying one another.

VERSE 11 - 12
*11*The heart of her husband trusts in her confidently and relies on and believes in her securely, so that he has no lack of [honest] gain or need of [dishonest] spoil. 

*12*She comforts, encourages, and does him only good as long as there is life within her.

There is no need for her husband to look elsewhere. This woman has love and joy in her heart. She demonstrates meekness and gentleness. It's not hard for her husband to become one with her; and share the intimate details of his life, struggles, challenges, and perhaps insecurities.

VERSE 20
*20*She opens her hand to the poor, yes, she reaches out her filled hands to the needy [whether in body, mind, or spirit].

She knows all about longsuffering. She has compassion and empathy for those in need. And she shows goodness towards them.

VERSE 30
*30*Charm and grace are deceptive, and beauty is vain [because it is not lasting], but a woman who reverently and worshipfully fears the Lord, she shall be praised!

The secret to this woman's honor and praise by her husband, children, and community was her godly wisdom, trust, and faith in the Lord. She wasn't wise in her own eyes, but acknowledged the Lord in all of her ways. And trust that He would direct her path. Proverbs 22:4 reminds us *4*The reward of humility and the reverent and worshipful fear of the Lord is riches and honor and life.

The Proverbs 31 woman had a lot of spiritual gifts and talent. I believe this is not what made her virtuous. It was her obedience and reverence unto the Lord. Her obedience and reverence unto the Lord is the results of her many gifts and talents that are used in a praiseworthy manner for the uplifting of the Kingdom of God.

As Psalm 111:10 eloquently states:
*10*The reverent fear and worship of the Lord is the beginning of [a]Wisdom and skill [the preceding and the first essential, the prerequisite and the alphabet]; a good understanding, wisdom, and meaning have all those who do [the will of the Lord]. Their praise of Him endures forever.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow day 31!  I really can't believe we've reached the end of this challenge already.  I'm truly going to miss posting in this thread everyday.

Here's my thoughts on Proverbs 31...

I've read Proverbs 31 several times before for it's description of what makes a good wife but this time around it's verse 4-7 (which come before the wife description) that stood out to me.

4 It is not for kings, O Lemuel, to guzzle wine.
      Rulers should not crave alcohol.
 5 *For if they drink, they may forget the law*
      and not give justice to the oppressed.
 6 Alcohol is for the dying,
      and wine for those in bitter distress.
 7 Let them drink to forget their poverty
      and remember their troubles no more.    

I've never been a huge drinker but I started "social drinking" when I started my first full-time job in my industry.  I learned the hard way that not going out with your co-workers for drinks after work actually reflects poorly on your yearly performance evaluation.  I'm still trying to figure out what my personal time has to do with my work performance but apparently that's how it works in my industry.  Anyway,  I started out by just having one drink, then it grew to two drinks and then I eventually ended up drunk a few times.  And, it was in those times of heavy drinking that I felt myself moving further and further away from God.

The heavy drinking didn't last long (thank God!) but I still kept up the 1-2 drinks per social outing.  I was confused (and still am a little uncertain) as to whether drinking moderately is a sin or not but either way in September of this year I decided to cut drinking out completely and it's because of verse 5 "For if they drink, they may forget the law."  I hadn't even read this scripture but this is what came to me at the time of my decision. I noticed that since I'm not a big drinker, one drink gives me that tipsy feeling and after just one drink my good judgment starts to go out the door.  My actions don't get crazy but my thoughts do.  I have a harder time keeping the impure thoughts away which completely contradicts my commitment to abstinence that I made to God.  

So, my summation on drinking is that for me it is a sin because the state that it puts my mind in leads to sexually impure thoughts and this scripture confirms what was revealed to me in September when I made the decision to cut out drinking.  

Now on the other hand, when I get married, I may have to revisit this sin or not thing because a few sips may spice up the fun with hubby.


----------



## JinaRicci (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello Ladies!  This was great- you all were such a blessing to me & everyone else reading this thread.  PinkPebbles- Thank you very much for challenging us to study this awesome book!  

I think it's fitting that we are ending with the chapter on the virtuous woman.  

*Proverbs 31: 18

She perceiveth that her merchandise is good: her candle goeth not out by night.*

We know that this woman was on top of everything.  She was prepared!  Her candle or her lamp did not go out when she needed it most.  I think the virtuous woman is not only prepared for matters dealing with her household but also for spiritual matters that affect her heavenly home.

Reading this last part today reminded me of the wise virgins who were prepared for the groom's return.  I think that's what all of us here on CF are striving for- To be prepared for Christ's return no matter when that may be.  By studying God's word and letting Him work in our lives, we are making sure we have enough oil & trimming our lamps.  

When we face dark times- difficult times in our lives & our christian walk as we get nearer to Christ's second coming, we will be prepared with our lamps burning bright when we need it the most because we are grounded in the Word.  My prayer today is that we all continue to grow in Christ and are ready to meet Him in the air when that time comes.

I am so moved right now- thank you again & may God bless you!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 16, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> Hello Ladies! This was great- you all were such a blessing to me & everyone else reading this thread. PinkPebbles- Thank you very much for challenging us to study this awesome book!
> 
> I think it's fitting that we are ending with the chapter on the virtuous woman.
> 
> ...


 
JinaRicci - I agree with you. What you noted in the bolded is so profound. I lost two unexpected family members within these last 31 days and my friend texted me yesterday to say her Mom doesn't have much longer to live.

Tomorrow is not promised to any of us. We do not know the day or hour the Lord wants to bring us home. Throughout this challenge the Lord revealed to me the good, bad, and ugly. At the end of the day as you nicely stated *"*My prayer today is that we all continue to grow in Christ and are ready to meet Him." 

What will it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul. Matthew 16:26

God Bless you Sis.


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 16, 2009)

Proverbs 30:24-28 
 24 "Four things on earth are small, yet they are extremely wise: 
 25 Ants are creatures of little strength, yet they store up their food in the summer; 
This scripture really spoke to me. The bible states that the ant is strong but we all are very familar with their nature. They are purposeful. No wondering around or chilling for them. All through out scripture we are told about working hard, preparation and storing. Here's two from Matthew.
Matthew 6:19-20 
19"Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moth and rust do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal.
JinaRicci I want to confirm the word you gave today because the Holy Spirit gave me the same scripture.
lMatthew 25:1-13
 1"At that time the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went out to meet the bridegroom. 2Five of them were foolish and five were wise. 3The foolish ones took their lamps but did not take any oil with them. 4The wise, however, took oil in jars along with their lamps. 5The bridegroom was a long time in coming, and they all became drowsy and fell asleep. 
 6"At midnight the cry rang out: 'Here's the bridegroom! Come out to meet him!' 
 7"Then all the virgins woke up and trimmed their lamps. 8The foolish ones said to the wise, 'Give us some of your oil; our lamps are going out.' 
 9" 'No,' they replied, 'there may not be enough for both us and you. Instead, go to those who sell oil and buy some for yourselves.' 
 10"But while they were on their way to buy the oil, the bridegroom arrived. The virgins who were ready went in with him to the wedding banquet. And the door was shut. 
 11"Later the others also came. 'Sir! Sir!' they said. 'Open the door for us!' 
 12"But he replied, 'I tell you the truth, I don't know you.' 
 13"Therefore keep watch, because you do not know the day or the hour.

hmmmmm....time to get busy!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 26, 2009)

This challenge was a blessing! Right now I am working on Chapter 30 and will do an in-depth study of Ch 31 tomorrow. I know you guys are done but I was determined to finish this challenge, late or not!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> This challenge was a blessing! Right now I am working on Chapter 30 and will do an in-depth study of Ch 31 tomorrow. I know you guys are done but I was determined to finish this challenge, late or not!


 
Butterfly08 - I'm happy for you !  Please feel free to share your insight with us on those chapters!


----------

